# Cabana Bay! New Universal Hotel in 2014!!!



## thebigkahuna

in 2014, WOOT!!


http://ultimateorlando.blogspot.com/


----------



## LUVIOA

Looks very cool! I could never give up Express Pass so probably won't stay here but a great option for families. I hope the pool is fun so we have one more to hop to!


----------



## JessicaR

thebigkahuna said:


> in 2014, WOOT!!
> 
> 
> http://ultimateorlando.blogspot.com/



Wow! I was getting sick with the thought of 1800 rooms! Then I saw this:

*but will not offer complimentary Universal Express Unlimited Access.*

Whew! 

So smart they are - the most famous question on this board is "do they have any rooms that sleep 6?" They do now! 

Thanks so much for sharing that.


----------



## disneywithfive

The whole reason we stay onsite is express but the place looks pretty cool.  Can't wait to see all the details unfold.


----------



## disneywithfive

JessicaR said:


> Wow! I was getting sick with the thought of 1800 rooms! Then I saw this:
> 
> *but will not offer complimentary Universal Express Unlimited Access.*
> 
> Whew!



No, but they are going to offer early entry so more people will pack into Harry Potter.


----------



## thebigkahuna

peak times really aren't my fav times, so I may be willing to give up express depending on price...and now I wonder if there will be a discount for annual passholders?? can't wait to watch this new resort unfold!!


----------



## thebigkahuna

JessicaR said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for sharing that.



no problem! I can't believe it wasn't already posted!!


----------



## JessicaR

disneywithfive said:


> No, but they are going to offer early entry so more people will pack into Harry Potter.



They already offer that with other off site properties. Maybe once this is open they wont affiliate with the off sites and it will be a wash with the early entry.


----------



## JessicaR

thebigkahuna said:


> no problem! I can't believe it wasn't already posted!!



Pretty exciting! Universal sure is growing up...and out!


----------



## AlexandNessa

I think it looks very Pop Century/All Star-ish ala Disney.  Just my initial reaction.  Add me to the list of folks though that are glad there will not be unlimited express.  I just hope they make that abundantly clear to guests who book there so there is no confusion.


----------



## ElizabethB

Universal's answer to Disney value resort family suites.  The theming looks incredibly boring -- family vacations spent on the road staying in motor court motels?  What can they possibly be thinking?  No thank you.

Plus, there is no point to staying on site at Universal if you don't get unlimited express pass.  Sounds like Universal needs to re-think this one.  

Why not build this with a Harry Potter theme?  Who cares what J.K. Rowling would charge for the rights.  It would be worth it.


----------



## Badge

Today Universal Olrando announced a brand new onsite hotel set to open in 2014.  It is going to feature 1800 rooms and have two different price options:

900 Value rooms--These rooms sound like they will be your standard 1 King/2 Queen style rooms.  However, they will be value priced and WILL NOT feature Universal Express.  Since the other current hotels can get as low as $150 (or lower) these rooms need to be at the $70-80 range to make it worth not getting express.

900 Family Suites--These will sleep six, and from the way I take the press release, these rooms will be just like the current hotels and offer the Express passes.

The hotel is going to be built on a 37-acre site within Universal Orlando Resort and adjacent to Universal's Islands of Adventure - just off Hollywood Way and Turkey Lake Road with site work starting soon!

Here is the full press release with a few pictures:

http://media.universalorlando.com/PressRelease/detail.aspx?id=1351

What do you guys think of this new resort?!?!  I am shocked that they are using this little space for a 4th hotel, but I guess they are preparing for the next huge crowd to arrive when the 2nd phase of HP is finished.


----------



## Metro West

AlexandNessa said:


> I think it looks very Pop Century/All Star-ish ala Disney.  Just my initial reaction.  Add me to the list of folks though that are glad there will not be unlimited express.  I just hope they make that abundantly clear to guests who book there so there is no confusion.


 Stay in the expensive hotels to get the unlimited EP but not at the value level...nothing wrong with that. I like the retro look of the hotel...nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Metro West

We already have a thread on this subject on the Universal Resorts board...so we're moving there.

I have a better idea...I'm going to sticky this thread since we are going to be talking about this new hotel for a long time.


----------



## JessicaR

ElizabethB said:


> Universal's answer to Disney value resort family suites.  The theming looks incredibly boring -- family vacations spent on the road staying in motor court motels?  What can they possibly be thinking?  No thank you.
> 
> Plus, there is no point to staying on site at Universal if you don't get unlimited express pass.  Sounds like Universal needs to re-think this one.
> 
> Why not build this with a Harry Potter theme?  Who cares what J.K. Rowling would charge for the rights.  It would be worth it.



People have to stay somewhere. If the new resort is priced right like an off-site this is a smart move for Universal. 

I would love to see a HP themed resort too but that would likely cost big bucks and the resort would end up with deluxe pricing.

I won't be staying at this resort either but I'm not their target guest. 

I just hope they have some cool pools and we can hop to them!


----------



## Bluer101

Count me on not staying there either. I just hope this does not drive up the price of the other 3 hotels.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Metro West said:


> Stay in the expensive hotels to get the unlimited EP but not at the value level...nothing wrong with that. I like the retro look of the hotel...nothing wrong with that either.



There is nothing wrong with either (did my post indicate that?  I didn't mean to.)

I just think it's a bit reductive of Disney's value resorts, theming-wise.  A bit unoriginal.  Thats all.

I can also foresee some confusion, if Loews doesn't make it clear that unlimited express isn't included.  The press release didn't indicate that (as far as I saw), but it was listed in the blog.  I would just hate to see any uproar from a family who books a suite there and then arrives onsite to find out they dont have unlimited express.  All I'm saying is that Loews needs to be very clear on this.


----------



## macraven

_no luxury
no express unlimited usage

no thanks.




I'll stay at *RPH* and enjoy the perks._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:
			
		

> no luxury
> no express unlimited usage
> 
> no thanks.
> 
> I'll stay at RPH and enjoy the perks.



Us too. 

I bet no pool hoping either.


----------



## 2girlsmom

The press release I saw does say no express, just early entry. I didn't see anything indicating the family suites would get the express, so I guess we'll wait and see on that. I sent back about the pool hopping to the Uni employee who forwarded me the press release, so far haven't seen a response, so I guess we'll have to wait to find out on that too.  We don't generally go during the peak times, either, and usually stay with my sister who currently lives in Kissimmee, and will be on the east side of Orlando by the time this hotel opens, too, but I can see if the price is right we might stay here occasionally, in slow season the express isn't really needed anyway.


----------



## Metro West

AlexandNessa said:


> There is nothing wrong with either (did my post indicate that?  I didn't mean to.)


 Now...you know better than that. 

I was agreeing with you.


----------



## patster734

I didn't see any transportation information for the new hotel.  I wonder if they will extend the Citywalk lagoon past RPR to the new hotel so that they will have boat transportation like the other three hotels.  And if so, will they modify the Citywalk boat dock to accomodate 4 boats.


----------



## RMulieri

Without express pass I won;t stay there and I have no need of a family suite.


----------



## wreck

press release said:
			
		

> but will not offer complimentary Universal Express Unlimited Access.



No where does it say they won't offer a limited express pass like the express plus with one ride per pass

  I can also see it as a lower priced hotel with options a la carte, a way to upsell you express passes at different levels - express, express plus, express unlimited, one park , two park = more savings for you by only paying for what you want.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Metro West said:


> Now...you know better than that.
> 
> I was agreeing with you.



Lol, these blonde roots  run deep!


----------



## thebigkahuna

if the price allows me to stay longer, I would totally stay there! 
I think ( your view may vary) but my opinion is that universal has needed a "value" resort for some time.


----------



## AJA

That looks amazing! 

They really need a hotel like this. Somewhere larger families can stay so they are still on site but not quite the cost of the current hotels. The early entry is great, most times of the year express isn't really needed (since most visit Disney too and no express pass there) I bet a lot wont really miss it. 

We may have to add one or two nights here....of course if we can tear ourselves away from RPR!


----------



## damo

Oops...just posted this on the main board!!!  Sorry Metro!


Looks like a fun resort.  I'm not surprised about the no unlimited express though.  With 1800 rooms being added on, giving them free express would ruin the system.


----------



## andyman8

As stated, I wonder if they will offer a Universal Express PLUS (not Unlimited) benefit at this resort, for UOR knows that Express is really the main draw to their resorts. Perhaps, they will integrate this with the Ride Reservation System things they're testing at IoA.

The resort, itself, looks alright, but I prefer the others.

I, too, wonder if they will extend the waterway to this resort. Someone on Inside the Magic mentioned that the "original plan" (never seen it) included a waterway connecting the two theme parks and CityWalk to all FIVE hotels. Maybe, they'll move Wet 'n' Wild between RPR and CBBR (first to use the abbreviation!) with a boat stop.


----------



## keishashadow

disneywithfive said:


> No, but they are going to offer early entry so more people will pack into Harry Potter.


 
I'd imagine that the guests of the new hotel will take advantage of their early entry perc.  

Worst case scenario:  

900 suites @ max occupancy of 6 & 900 rooms @ max occupancy of 4 = juggernaut of up to 9,000 HP fans at the gates bright and early on any given day.

they might syphon off % of guests at preferred hotels or perhaps Universal will eliminate that sort of offiste perc but even another 5,000 a day is a big jump in attendence.

I predict that those paying premium rates at the existing onsite hotels will raise a lament so loud Universal will then offer FOTL for the main HP attractions _hey, it could happen_


----------



## damo

If both parks have early entry, it won't be such a big deal.  Perhaps that is why there is such a hurry to get the new ride done at Universal and then the new Harry Potter section.

People will be pretty much split evenly between the two parks and we shouldn't really notice the difference.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Artist renderings and highlighted map location of future site:

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...vintage-look-moderate-and-value-rooms-suites/


Still, to me, ick ....  But that's just me.


----------



## ctl

I'm wondering exactly when the new hotel will open in 2014. I had planned to take my daughter to WDW (8days)  and IOA (2 days) for her 18th birthday and stay on site so she could see WWoHP (she's a HP nut).  If the new hote opens then early entry and increased crowds could make it super packed. I'm looking at end of 2nd week of January for the IOA 2 days on site , which is when her birthday falls. Any thoughts?


----------



## Metro West

ctl said:


> I'm wondering exactly when the new hotel will open in 2014. I had planned to take my daughter to WDW (8days)  and IOA (2 days) for her 18th birthday and stay on site so she could see WWoHP (she's a HP nut).  If the new hote opens then early entry and increased crowds could make it super packed. I'm looking at end of 2nd week of January for the IOA 2 days on site , which is when her birthday falls. Any thoughts?


 I think since the new hotel was just announced yesterday, no one knows when in 2014 it will open...no one can tell right now. I'm sure many dates will change between now and then.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks jodie was wondering 'where', very retro



damo said:


> If both parks have early entry, it won't be such a big deal. Perhaps that is why there is such a hurry to get the new ride done at Universal and then the new Harry Potter section.
> 
> People will be pretty much split evenly between the two parks and *we shouldn't really notice the difference.*


 
imo that's subject to one's tolerance level and their past experience.  
The parks are already more crowded than pre HP days (Universal reported a 41% increase in attendance last year).  Pretty sure they were all there when I was.

If all the majority of the new onsite guests decide to devote the 1st part of each day to see HP's house (that'd be my strategy), IOA will be slammed.  

i'm a betting sort, here's my take:

Repeat onsite guests' negative comments would lead to FOTL being instituted at HP if only for a portion of the day.  Loews would promptly challenge the market and dramatically raise their existing onsite resort rack rates while touting the new & improved HP accessible FOTL perc.  

who's next with a scenario?


----------



## ctl

Thanks. I guess if there's anew HP section opening up too, then I ought to go ahead and book Loews on-site as soon as I can for the 2 days. I'm new to the Universal thing,(we are Disneyphiles) How early can you book on-site hotels?


----------



## AlexandNessa

keishashadow said:


> Thanks jodie was wondering 'where', very retro
> 
> 
> 
> imo that's subject to one's tolerance level and their past experience.
> The parks are already more crowded than pre HP days (Universal reported a 41% increase in attendance last year).  Pretty sure they were all there when I was.
> 
> If all the majority of the new onsite guests decide to devote the 1st part of each day to see HP's house (that'd be my strategy), IOA will be slammed.
> 
> i'm a betting sort, here's my take:
> 
> Repeat onsite guests' negative comments would lead to FOTL being instituted at HP if only for a portion of the day.  Loews would promptly challenge the market and dramatically raise their existing onsite resort rack rates while touting the new & improved HP accessible FOTL perc.
> 
> who's next with a scenario?




My scenario would be that UO starts eliminating early entry for some of the off-site partner hotels.  Now that they will havetheir own  value resort onsite, they may not renew some of their current partner hotel partnerships? 

I would also hope that this new value resort doesn't start offering discount express options.  If it does, I hope UO would start reducing the number of paid express offered to the GP.


----------



## ElizabethB

I have to agree on the "ick" part.  Universal has built two incredibly immersive fantasy hotels -- Portofino Bay Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort.  Both are really, IMO, more creative and more interesting and more immersive than any of the WDW resorts.  Hard Rock Hotel is kind of its own thing -- but still has a strong theme attractive to many people -- and the hotel itself is very beautiful with its California mission-chic architecture.

Why they would follow these very successful hotels with something that is not only geared to the value market but looks like it?

I agree the value market idea is a good one -- and lots of families will love the family suites.  But, the theme is so boring -- mid-century USA and the Fifties?  It looks like a poor man's Contemporary Hotel.

I agree with the poster who asks why young families would relate to this theme at all?  Seems like Harry Potter would be an ideal theme.  But, if that is too expensive to justify in a value resort, there must be something else . . . anything else!

Marvel Comics, perhaps -- although Universal's license may not extend to hotels and they certainly won't get one now that Disney owns Marvel!

They could certainly consider using a variety of characters for which they have licenses -- Jimmy Neutron, Woody Woodpecker, etc.  They have a license for Dr. Seuss -- young families likely would enjoy that.

Heck, they could have different areas with different themes reflecting Universal films -- Men in Black, Ghostbusters, Blues Brothers, etc., which would have some appeal for adults.

Or, just go for something interesting and exotic -- something that reflects the general theming in Islands of Adventure -- desert oasis, storybook fantasy, etc.  If they want to take a place -- like they did with Portofino Bay Hotel, they could try Scandanavia, France, South America (Brazil, Peru, Argentina), Switzerland, Morrocco, Ireland/Scotland.

I'm just so surprised that after three beautifully designed hotels, this is the best they can do for their value resort.  It seems far too much like Pop Century.

Oh well.  It wouldn't be our choice, but perhaps some will like it.


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Thanks jodie was wondering 'where', very retro
> 
> 
> 
> imo that's subject to one's tolerance level and their past experience.
> The parks are already more crowded than pre HP days (Universal reported a 41% increase in attendance last year).  Pretty sure they were all there when I was.
> 
> If all the majority of the new onsite guests decide to devote the 1st part of each day to see HP's house (that'd be my strategy), IOA will be slammed.
> 
> i'm a betting sort, here's my take:
> 
> Repeat onsite guests' negative comments would lead to FOTL being instituted at HP if only for a portion of the day.  Loews would promptly challenge the market and dramatically raise their existing onsite resort rack rates while touting the new & improved HP accessible FOTL perc.
> 
> who's next with a scenario?



I don't think everyone will be heading to the Wizarding World.  If there is a new Transformers ride as well as a new Diagon Alley/Gringott's area at the Studios, we should see half the people going to IOA and half the people going to USF.

With the addition of the new hotel, there will be about double the rooms available than before.  With the addition of early admission at USF, we'll have double the amount of early admission than we do now.  It should even itself out.  I agree with AlexandNessa that the offsite packages probably won't continue to exist.

I quite like the new hotel theming as does my family.  I most likely won't stay there because there is no need and express is too important to us, but I can see it being very attractive.

Some sites are saying that the hotel is going in adjacent to RPR where others say it is going in the lot over from RPR.  Either way, there will still be an empty lot.  Perhaps a water park is going there?


----------



## Rip

AlexandNessa said:


> My scenario would be that UO starts eliminating early entry for some of the off-site partner hotels.  Now that they will havetheir own  value resort onsite, they may not renew some of their current partner hotel partnerships?
> 
> I would also hope that this new value resort doesn't start offering discount express options.  If it does, I hope UO would start reducing the number of paid express offered to the GP.



This. I'd be willing to bet, especially since they won't be offering unlimited express at this hotel, that they will reduce or eliminate the early entry offerings for the offsite hotels in the area. They aren't likely to put this kind of investment into something only to have offsite competition offering the same benefits.


----------



## Jennasis

Call me crazy but it looks like USO's poor attempt at Pop Century and a complete rip off the CARS theme area at AoA.  Motor courts?  Come on...

And no unlimited Express PAss?  PASS.


----------



## macraven

_i know a lot of peeps are excited about a third hotel onsite.




i would have preferred a third park at UO._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i know a lot of peeps are excited about a third hotel onsite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would have preferred a third park at UO._



Well....hopefully adding the new cheap hotel will get more people going to USF and that in turn will get more rides and improvements at the parks.  I don't know if there was enough space for a third park.

I don't see the similarities between this resort and Pop Century.

Since Disney has a hotel themed to just about everything imaginable, I think we could probably draw a comparison no matter what theme Universal chose.


----------



## si-am

Ugh, I was excited at first, but once I saw the drawings... not so much anymore. It looks like a tacky Motel 6 from the early 1970s. Like a wood-paneled, shag-carpeted basement that hasn't been updated in decades.

I just don't know that this really has enough appeal to be successful. Plus, the main entrance does look like too much of a rip-off of Disney's values.


----------



## JessicaR

That looks like it could be an incredible pool area. I see a slide!


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> I don't think everyone will be heading to the Wizarding World. If there is a new Transformers ride as well as a new Diagon Alley/Gringott's area at the Studios, we should see half the people going to IOA and half the people going to USF.
> 
> With the addition of the new hotel, there will be about double the rooms available than before. With the addition of early admission at USF, we'll have double the amount of early admission than we do now. It should even itself out. I agree with AlexandNessa that the offsite packages probably won't continue to exist.
> 
> I quite like the new hotel theming as does my family. I most likely won't stay there because there is no need and express is too important to us, but I can see it being very attractive.
> 
> *Some sites are saying that the hotel is going in adjacent to RPR where others say it is going in the lot over from RPR. Either way, there will still be an empty lot. Perhaps a water park is going there*?


 
or that long-rumored timeshare lol  If there's open space, I vote for a 3rd 'mini' park too.

It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.  I'm surprised Loews is involved in the new venture, doesn't seem to be a fit for the brand.  Perhaps they have long term contract for right of 1st refusal for new hotels onsite or they're going with a different corporate direction.   Wonder how they're going to work the rewards program for new resort?

Assume that the 900 suites will be very pricey, just as in the AoA.


----------



## macraven

_i did a search to see if Loews Hotels operate any value type of hotels.
nothing came up but the luxury hotels.


When you stay at one Loews, you can guess what amenities, service, set up, the other Loews establishments will have for their guests.

I wonder if Loews Hotels is going to start doing value resorts at other places now besides Orlando.

Maybe there are going to branch out like the Hilton Hotels have with the value/discounted hotels._


----------



## macraven

ctl said:


> Thanks. I guess if there's anew HP section opening up too, then I ought to go ahead and book Loews on-site as soon as I can for the 2 days. I'm new to the Universal thing,(we are Disneyphiles) How early can you book on-site hotels?



_you won't be able to book now for 2014.

i think bookings are available thru feb 2013 at the present time.


i usually book close to a year out and then modify my rate when the discounts are released._


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> or that long-rumored timeshare lol  If there's open space, I vote for a 3rd 'mini' park too.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.  I'm surprised Loews is involved in the new venture, doesn't seem to be a fit for the brand.  Perhaps they have long term contract for right of 1st refusal for new hotels onsite or they're going with a different corporate direction.   Wonder how they're going to work the rewards program for new resort?
> 
> Assume that the 900 suites will be very pricey, just as in the AoA.



Loews might just manage it and not actually have any part in the ownership.


----------



## Harry Potter

Not very excited for this resort. I would NEVER stay there.

It is understandable that Universal want to tap into the burgeoning value-priced accomodation onsite, but it does nothing for me at all. The exterior of the hotel just looks horrible.

I would hope that this monstrosity cannot be seen from my room windows at RPR.

Otherwise, Loews would now offer us at RPR a 'pool view' or a 'motel view'. 

I also happen to believe that once people get their heads around NO EXPRESS PASS at CBBR, Loews will start raising prices at the HRH, PBH, and RPR in order to 'justify' the added "bonus" of getting the 'free' Unlimited Express.

It used to be free in terms of being built into the price. Now it will be seen as a bonus, and we will have to pay the premium for it. Otherwise, UOR will say, if you wanna be a cheapskate there is always the motel...


----------



## keishashadow

Harry Potter said:


> Not very excited for this resort. I would NEVER stay there.
> 
> It is understandable that Universal want to tap into the burgeoning value-priced accomodation onsite, but it does nothing for me at all. The exterior of the hotel just looks horrible.
> 
> I would hope that this monstrosity cannot be seen from my room windows at RPR.
> 
> Otherwise, Loews would now offer us at RPR a 'pool view' or a 'motel view'.
> 
> *I also happen to believe that once people get their heads around NO EXPRESS PASS at CBBR, Loews will start raising prices at the HRH, PBH, and RPR in order to 'justify' the added "bonus" of getting the 'free' Unlimited Express.*
> 
> It used to be free in terms of being built into the price. Now it will be seen as a bonus, and we will have to pay the premium for it. Otherwise, UOR will say, if you wanna be a cheapskate there is always the motel...


 
they'd be  not to adjust prices, but rack rate and the price you wind up paying would likely be more akin to WDW CRO type marketing with promos rolled out as needed to fill the resorts and very few people paying full fare except on holidays.  I'm told there have been pin codes going out for at least 2 seasons to specific guests already.


----------



## Metro West

Wow...I guess I'm the only person who actually likes the retro decor. I think the hotel looks fun and interesting since it's not styled like every other hotel you see. 

As far as perks go, I look at it like buying a car. If you want all the bells and whistles that come on a Caddy, buy a Caddy. If you can't then don't expect all the same goodies on a Dodge. In this case the Caddys are the current onsite resports and the Dodge is the new hotel but I don't think rates will rise at the other hotels just because this one doesn't offer unlimited Express. People should not expect the same perks if they aren't paying the higher rates but future guests will have to take into consideration when deciding on a hotel.


----------



## damo

Metro West said:


> Wow...I guess I'm the only person who actually likes the retro decor. I think the hotel looks fun and interesting since it's not styled like every other hotel you see.
> 
> As far as perks go, I look at it like buying a car. If you want all the bells and whistles that come on a Caddy, buy a Caddy. If you can't then don't expect all the same goodies on a Dodge. In this case the Caddys are the current onsite resports and the Dodge is the new hotel but I don't think rates will rise at the other hotels just because this one doesn't offer unlimited Express. People should not expect the same perks if they aren't paying the higher rates but future guests will have to take into consideration when deciding on a hotel.





I like the vibe too.  It looks sleek and uncluttered.  I like the tons of glass in the lobby and the rooms themselves.  I like the lack of bright bold colours on the exterior. I like the large pool and the water slide.  It just reminds me of a big resort that I would have liked to have stayed in when I was a kid.


----------



## Rip

Metro West said:


> Wow...I guess I'm the only person who actually likes the retro decor. I think the hotel looks fun and interesting since it's not styled like every other hotel you see.
> 
> As far as perks go, I look at it like buying a car. If you want all the bells and whistles that come on a Caddy, buy a Caddy. If you can't then don't expect all the same goodies on a Dodge. In this case the Caddys are the current onsite resports and the Dodge is the new hotel but I don't think rates will rise at the other hotels just because this one doesn't offer unlimited Express. People should not expect the same perks if they aren't paying the higher rates but future guests will have to take into consideration when deciding on a hotel.



I think it looks pretty cool as well. As far as the rates at the others going up, I doubt this will impact that. I remember hearing a lot about how rates were going to skyrocket after HP opened but I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary in terms of the rates I generally get when we go, and we've gone at least twice per year.


----------



## AlexandNessa

LOL, I look at those pictures, and I immediately think it looks old and needs a major renovation.     There is cool retro.  Then there is cheap gimmick.  Sometimes the line is blurred, but IMHO, I think they missed they missed the mark on this one.

Harry Potter, I agree with you ... I would not want to look out my RPR window with a view of this monstrosity.


----------



## ADP

I wonder if this new resort will tie-in with the new ride reservation system somehow?  Thoughts?  
http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/07/10/universal-orlando-testing-new-ride-reservation-system/


----------



## disneyfan67

AlexandNessa said:


> LOL, I look at those pictures, and I immediately think it looks old and needs a major renovation.     There is cool retro.  Then there is cheap gimmick.  Sometimes the line is blurred, but IMHO, I think they missed they missed the mark on this one.
> 
> Harry Potter, I agree with you ... I would not want to look out my RPR window with a view of this monstrosity.




I have faith in the Loews Hotel corp and think they have some beautiful properties. As long as they don't go all "Disney All Star cheapness" when building this resort and cut corners, imo, everything should be ok. 

I remember 5 years ago when some of you on this board convinced me to go to USO for the first time and I tried my first onsite resort there, I was impressed with the PBH and how Loews does things. I'm willing to give this new resort a chance.

I'm glad to see Universal expanding on all levels and offer more and more competition to WDW in every way.

IMO, Disney has taken advantage of their fan base by offering less and less over the years and allowing things to get stale. USO is forcing them to up their game.


----------



## keishashadow

After viewing the above-posted rendering of the lobby, i'd say it's rather reminiscent of the one at bay lake tower


----------



## AlexandNessa

I really hope they do not allow pool hopping for guests who stay at this resort.  

Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> After viewing the above-posted rendering of the lobby, i'd say it's rather reminiscent of the one at bay lake tower



Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## yankeepenny

*


macraven said:



i know a lot of peeps are excited about a third hotel onsite.
I would have preferred a third park at UO.

Click to expand...

*

I get what you are saying. I too would have preferred a third park, or a dual expansion at each existing park. With the numbers tallied and the outcome of the HP area so far above expectations, it does make sense that Universal would NOW want Joe the Plumber and his family to not just visit for a day or two, but be able to spend a week, and plunk down some serious vacation cash. An affordable, albeit an ugly designed hotel in my opinion  will get the ordinary masses who crunch and scrutinize more to be willing to give on site a try. Just think of it, a few thousand every month who stay way offsite now onsite and Universal runs all the way to the bank. 

Maybe more extensive renovations at the parks will happen. and maybe, just maybe by 2025 we will have that third park.  I hope so.


----------



## kdawg954

If pricing is truly at a "value" standpoint, this is a brilliant idea by Universal.  I like the idea of throwing in the "Limited" Express pass as a perk instead of the "Unlimited", but it is not a deal breaker if they don't throw it in.

Not everybody has the cash to drop the money to stay at one of the 3 current onsite hotels, and to sleep up to 6 would be a great perk.  Orlando is full of lodging competition at reasonable rates and if I can stay onsite with a nice pool area at a good cost, why wouldn't I if the price difference is compareable to offsite locations?

Should be interesting.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


 
Let's just say it's very contemporary to point of being stark.  BLT is a very small resort and there aren't very many people using the lobby so it's quiet and rather elegant.  Not sure who's designing the lobby for the new hotel but if it's anything like the WDW values the noise just echos in the lobbies being so much hard space in the design.  It's going to be such a big resort I hope they incorporate some soundproofing to muffle things or it's going to be a very lively environment.



kdawg954 said:


> If pricing is truly at a "value" standpoint, this is a brilliant idea by Universal. I like the idea of throwing in the "Limited" Express pass as a perk instead of the "Unlimited", but it is not a deal breaker if they don't throw it in.
> 
> Not everybody has the cash to drop the money to stay at one of the 3 current onsite hotels, and to sleep up to 6 would be a great perk. Orlando is full of lodging competition at reasonable rates and if I can stay onsite with a nice pool area at a good cost, why wouldn't I if the price difference is compareable to offsite locations?
> 
> Should be interesting.


 
indeed

If they follow WDW's pricing structure, any room that sleeps more than 4 people won't listed at what i consider to be reasonably priced.


----------



## Planogirl

I like the look myself but even if I didn't I wouldn't discount it based on a few drawings.  Loew's is pretty good at designing nice looking hotels.

I like the idea of this myself.  We usually stay offsite due to costs (I admit it) and this would be so much more convenient and fun for us.  Plus it gives larger families somewhere to stay which can be difficult in many cases.

If you don't like, it's probably real easy to avoid...


----------



## GeorgiaPeach74

If you don't get the Express Pass with the new on-site hotel, definitely consider looking into the VIP Ticket. It offers the unlimited express pass.


----------



## Karkor

I have not had a chance to read all the post's.
I have seen a lot of people saying it is a mistake not including the express pass and that they will end up having too.
If that is the case do you think it will end up being a budget hotel? They obviously having it cheaper to appeal to more but without express pass.
I would think it would make the lines terrible with another hotel offering express pass. 
they could maybe include that new pass that you are given a time to come back for the ride?
Then the more expensive hotels could have the pure express pass.

This new pass they have just seems like the one they had a few years ago that gave you a time.


----------



## Maytrix

I think the hotel looks nice - looks like a great pool area too!

Here's my take on some questions that were raised.

1.  Pool hopping will probably happen because it will be a Loews hotel.  If it wasn't, I'd say probably not, but seeing that all 4 are Loews, there's no reason or them to exclude this.

2.  Pricing - If it is value, it needs to be in the $90-130 range.  The can be a little higher than offsite since it is more convenient.

3.  I had wondered about that land and it seems this could be a step towards a 3rd park in the future.  Factor in all the recent changes, the new stuff coming (Amityville area redo, construction in Lost Continent..etc) - Seems like they are really gearing up and this gear up and hotel can help bring in more revenue which can push them closer to a 3rd park area.

I'd also stay there.  If I could stay at RPR for $300 a night with express and stay at this other hotel for $120 a night I'd swap rooms between hotels.


----------



## DCTooTall

No,  I wouldn't mind at all.  There are several reasons to stay onsite at Universal,  And based off the level of accomodations and the cost,   Universal (and Lowes) has always been pretty good about pricing the rooms at a level that is appropriate for the room and experience you get AT THE RESORT.  The Free Express, early Entry, and transportation to the parks are just extra bonuses on top of what you are paying for IMHO.

This is in Direct contrast with Disney's onsite hotel philosophy where you appear to pay way above what a comparable room would be offsite,  with the understanding that you are paying for the extra onsite perks like EMH and access to transportation to the parks.


----------



## SanFranciscan

si-am said:


> Ugh, I was excited at first, but once I saw the drawings... not so much anymore. It looks like a tacky Motel 6 from the early 1970s. Like a wood-paneled, shag-carpeted basement that hasn't been updated in decades.
> 
> I just don't know that this really has enough appeal to be successful. Plus, the main entrance does look like too much of a rip-off of Disney's values.[/QUO
> 
> I doubt that I would be  bothered by a budget motel at Universal looking like a budget motel.  The one thing that I would be bothered by is if Universal put up some of those big, ugly neon statues that one person on this site said cast so much light in her room that she put black tape on the windows so that her family could sleep in the Disney value resorts.  I guess some people must like them, but I think that Disney should take those down and that Universal should avoid putting any of them up.


----------



## Karkor

I do agree that this is a strange looking hotel. However in the flesh it may look far better. 
Not wanting to sound mean or selfish here, but hoping they don't allow pool hopping.
You pay a LOT to stay in the 3 Uni hotels and I think only the delux hotels should be allowed to pool hop.  I mean you are paying a premium for premium pools etc.  Well that is how I see it but I could be looking at this wrong. 
That said with the amount of rooms they are offering they probably will say go and enjoy our lovely delux hotels pools lol.

I have always wondered. As the hotels are run by Loews. Does that mean that Universals have nothing to do with the hotels at all? Is it like Disney Swan that is nothing directly to do with Disney. Never understood why Disney don't run the swan etc like the others. 
I don't see why universal don't run these hotels themselves really.


----------



## glocon

For us the #1 reason for staying on-site is the unlimited EP. 
               #2 reason is early entry
               #3 proximity to parks

So if our #1 reason is not available at the new resort, we probably won't stay there.

That being said, our #1 reason for not staying on-site is usually $$$. So if $$ was our issue that year, we would still pick the new on-site resort because you would still get #2 and #3.

And you would get a slide in a value priced pool. Plenty of perks for staying on-site in the value resort in my opinion. And if the theming in the other Lowes resorts is any indication of what this one will end up like, it should be beautiful.

Guess we'll see in the not too distant future!


----------



## AlexandNessa

Karkor said:


> I do agree that this is a strange looking hotel. However in the flesh it may look far better.
> Not wanting to sound mean or selfish here, but hoping they don't allow pool hopping.
> You pay a LOT to stay in the 3 Uni hotels and I think only the delux hotels should be allowed to pool hop.  I mean you are paying a premium for premium pools etc.  Well that is how I see it but I could be looking at this wrong.
> That said with the amount of rooms they are offering they probably will say go and enjoy our lovely delux hotels pools lol.
> 
> I have always wondered. As the hotels are run by Loews. Does that mean that Universals have nothing to do with the hotels at all? Is it like Disney Swan that is nothing directly to do with Disney. Never understood why Disney don't run the swan etc like the others.
> I don't see why universal don't run these hotels themselves really.



I don't see it as selfish at all.  I see it purely as a numbers game.

This new goliath of a hotel increases the number of rooms onsite by a whopping 75%.  (RPR = 1000 rooms, PBH = 750 rooms, HRH = 650 rooms.  New behemoth = 1800 rooms).  The new hotel will now account for a total of 40+% of rooms available to book onsite.  I'd be ticked if I couldn't get a spot at the HRH or RPR pool because pool hopping at the value resort was allowed.  Not like I would go around asking for room keys or anything, but still.  That's a huge increase in the number of onsite guests, and increases the number of potential pool hoppers significantly.

I believe Universal and Loews have a cooperative partnership.  I actually think it's a good thing.  Loews can let Universal concentrate on their theme parks, and Universal doesn't need to trouble itself with the ins and outs of the hospitality industry.


----------



## SanFranciscan

AlexandNessa said:


> I don't see it as selfish at all.  I see it purely as a numbers game.
> 
> This new goliath of a hotel increases the number of rooms onsite by a whopping 75%.  (RPR = 1000 rooms, PBH = 750 rooms, HRH = 650 rooms.  New behemoth = 1800 rooms).  The new hotel will now account for a total of 40+% of rooms available to book onsite.  I'd be ticked if I couldn't get a spot at the HRH or RPR pool because pool hopping at the value resort was allowed.  Not like I would go around asking for room keys or anything, but still.  That's a huge increase in the number of onsite guests, and increases the number of potential pool hoppers significantly.
> 
> I believe Universal and Loews have a cooperative partnership.  I actually think it's a good thing.  Loews can let Universal concentrate on their theme parks, and Universal doesn't need to trouble itself with the ins and outs of the hospitality industry.



I can't imagine that Universal, Lowes, or, in the case of the Hard Rock, the Seminole tribe risking the liability.  I'm no lawyer, but I did hear and transcribe a number of liability cases during my court stenographer's training  and suspect that the risk is just too great to permit pool hopping.  In the event of personal injury or a drowning, the ratio of lifeguards to swimmers and the total number of people in the pool or pool area at the time would be a problem I think.  Of course, I am not a hotel manager either, but it sure sounds like a problem to me.  What do y'al think?


----------



## 2girlsmom

SanFranciscan said:


> I can't imagine that Universal, Lowes, or, in the case of the Hard Rock, the Seminole tribe risking the liability.  I'm no lawyer, but I did hear and transcribe a number of liability cases during my court stenographer's training  and suspect that the risk is just too great to permit pool hopping.  In the event of personal injury or a drowning, the ratio of lifeguards to swimmers and the total number of people in the pool or pool area at the time would be a problem I think.  Of course, I am not a hotel manager either, but it sure sounds like a problem to me.  What do y'al think?


But by this argument, they wouldn't allow pool hopping currently, which they do.


----------



## DCTooTall

Karkor said:


> I have always wondered. As the hotels are run by Loews. Does that mean that Universals have nothing to do with the hotels at all? Is it like Disney Swan that is nothing directly to do with Disney. Never understood why Disney don't run the swan etc like the others.
> I don't see why universal don't run these hotels themselves really.



Just to answer your curiousity about the Swan and Dolphin and Disney's arrangement....

The Swan and Dolphin are the result of an agreement Disney made at one time to a 3rd party developer which allowed them to build additional hotels on the Disney property.  It was after work on these hotels were started however,  That new Disney Management realized it would be stupid to give up all the potential revenue generated by the onsite hotels to 3rd parties (similar to Hotel Row at DTD),   so they worked their way out of that deal with the Developer,  and the major Disney hotel/Resort buildout of the late 80's and 90's began.   Since the Swan/Dolphin were already committed and under contract,  They exist as Non-Disney hotels on Disney Property.


----------



## tricky1

budget hotel and Loews should never be used in the same sentence.

If they did allow pool hopping that could be a crowd issue at the other hotels.

For instance, say the new hotel is 3/4 booked
thats 1350 rooms
4 people to a room-5,400
say only 1/2 them pool hop, thats 2,700 pool hoppers.

of course that is just a speculation. Maybe they can build
such a awesome pool area(s) at the new hotel that guests
from the other 3 will pool hop over there.


----------



## Metro West

Since the hotel appears to be quite a ways from the other hotels, I doubt many people will bother to pool hop.


----------



## Azazel27

A new hotel that does not offer EP??  Not worth it in my book!  I do not even stay at the Hard Rock anymore since it does not allow Lowes First!  It would stink if they stared EMH instead of the EP..we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Rip

Azazel27 said:


> A new hotel that does not offer EP??  Not worth it in my book!  I do not even stay at the Hard Rock anymore since it does not allow Lowes First!  It would stink if they stared EMH instead of the EP..we'll have to wait and see!



Not gonna happen. They are simply responding to market demand for a "value" resort.


----------



## dishm12/08

Did I miss when the hotel will be complete?  We're planning a 2014 trip and would like to get an idea when we can book and if this will be open. 

We're also planning on doing a 3 or 4 day cruise afterwards and will mostly donut during the off season. 

We considered staying off site anyway, so this is a great option for us.


----------



## SirJohnBear

This looks great! Can't wait for it to open!


----------



## macraven

_i was able to get pictures of the construction site while i was at RPH.


I'm guessing the value hotels will be under construction for this coming year.
don't know if they will be open in 2014, haven't heard a projected date yet for when they will open.


they won't have express or early entry from what i have heard._


----------



## DCTooTall

macraven said:


> _i was able to get pictures of the construction site while i was at RPH.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the value hotels will be under construction for this coming year.
> don't know if they will be open in 2014, haven't heard a projected date yet for when they will open.
> 
> 
> they won't have express or early entry from what i have heard._



And from what I remember reading someplace....  

They won't have express (As obviously the increased guest capacity would break the system)....  But there is a good chance they will have Early Entry.

My personal hypothesis is that Universal,  upon the completion of this hotel,  Will end up eliminating the existing Partner Hotel program which allows Early Entry with certain nearby off-site properties.  They will then offer the Early entry and the new hotel as the likely net increase in guest capacity will likely be nothing between the new hotel and the removal of the partner hotels.


----------



## macraven

As what i heard about the new hotels, early entry was not in the picture.

One of the hotels, as rumors go, will be similar to the extended stay set ups, which would be good for larger families.


----------



## damo

DCTooTall said:


> And from what I remember reading someplace....
> 
> They won't have express (As obviously the increased guest capacity would break the system)....  But there is a good chance they will have Early Entry.
> 
> My personal hypothesis is that Universal,  upon the completion of this hotel,  Will end up eliminating the existing Partner Hotel program which allows Early Entry with certain nearby off-site properties.  They will then offer the Early entry and the new hotel as the likely net increase in guest capacity will likely be nothing between the new hotel and the removal of the partner hotels.



That would be my guess as well.  And with the new rides going in at USF, there would be early admission to both parks.

I think in order to make this hotel a go, it needs to have at least the EE perk.


----------



## rpbert1

I did not read that you could pool hop if staying at the Value resort, or maybe i missed it, but why allow pool hopping from a Value resort to deluxe resort. If this was the case i might consider staying there, and booking into RPR or 1 of the others when we decided to do the parks for the FOTL passes for 1 or 2 nights


----------



## TheAviator

Does anyone know what the new resort will look like? Is it going to be a value hotel or more of the really nicer upscale like the 3 in existence?


----------



## RMulieri

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...ersal-orlando-pictures,0,4942302.photogallery

Its supposed to be value/moderate prcing and family suites.It is supposed to look like the old fashioned motorcourt style motels..It supposedly will NOT come with the Express pass for resort guest perks but will likely have early entry


----------



## Metro West

We already have a thread on this subject. 

I'm going to combine the two.

Time to re-stick this thread.


----------



## TheAviator

JessicaR said:


> People have to stay somewhere. If the new resort is priced right like an off-site this is a smart move for Universal.
> 
> I would love to see a HP themed resort too but that would likely cost big bucks and the resort would end up with deluxe pricing.
> 
> I won't be staying at this resort either but I'm not their target guest.
> 
> I just hope they have some cool pools and we can hop to them!



 Yep HP themed hotel at Hogwarts would be super cool. I would love to see a Jurassic Park one too. I really don't get the whole not including fast passes, it better be way cheaper if that's the case.


----------



## TheAviator

I understand that if it really is a "value" resort that it couldn't be super elaborately themed. And the 50s retro would not be my first choice, but I see cool side to it, think Las Vegas the Flamingo (The first one like in the movie Bugsy) kinda cool. But I will not stay there unless the rooms are super cheap. If they are anywhere near close to RP prices I would always pick RP or Portofino. I do not think the hotel would be successful unless the prices really do reflect the fact that it looks pretty "value" ish.

I do think they need to do another project like this with a 5th hotel with a walk way that is another well themed hotel, like HP or JP or something really elaborate. They really need to do that really bad. I would love to see a hotel all done up similar to Mythos or the Lost Continent in general, with ruins everywhere.


----------



## Disney Holic

Well I am new to these boards, but not new to Orlando.

I for one am hoping to stay in this hotel for a few nights at the start of our trip next year before moving to a townhouse for a few weeks.  We will be arriving end of October, I am not interested in Express Passes but do want early entry to WWoHP, I can't justify the cost of RPR or HRH, specially since the Express passes would be waste at that time (wish there was a cheaper option to stay at one of those without the Express Pass).  I am not too bothered about the theming, a HP hotel would be amazing but out of our price range, so as long as it is clean and comfortable for a family of 5/6 and the pool is good and not too busy I'll be happy.


----------



## hpriamson

The new hotel is showing up on the loews reservation site!  Go to the normal 

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR

And click on the "Select Hotel" drop down - Cabana Bay is now listed, and you can also pick "All four destinations".  Can't find any dates it has availability for though.


----------



## damo

hpriamson said:


> The new hotel is showing up on the loews reservation site!  Go to the normal
> 
> http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR
> 
> And click on the "Select Hotel" drop down - Cabana Bay is now listed, and you can also pick "All four destinations".  Can't find any dates it has availability for though.




Just noticed that too!!!  I don't think that was like that yesterday.  It is kinda weird since you can't book that far ahead yet.


----------



## RMulieri

I was just coming here to post the same thing!! It wasn't there last night since I was checking prices last night..No dates coming up at all yet though


----------



## Disney Holic

hpriamson said:


> The new hotel is showing up on the loews reservation site!  Go to the normal and click on the "Select Hotel" drop down - Cabana Bay is now listed, and you can also pick "All four destinations".  Can't find any dates it has availability for though.



I've just gone on for my dates in 2014, admittedly arrival 23rd October 2014, it's giving me availability and prices for 2a 3c....

$189 per night Tower Family Suite (430sq ft)
$189 per night Courtyard Family Suite (430sq ft)
$199 per night Courtyard Family Suite poolside
$209 per night Tower Family Suite poolside


----------



## shoney

Disney Holic said:


> I've just gone on for my dates in 2014, admittedly arrival 23rd October 2014, it's giving me availability and prices for 2a 3c....
> 
> $189 per night Tower Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $189 per night Courtyard Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $199 per night Courtyard Family Suite poolside
> $209 per night Tower Family Suite poolside



Just out of curiousity...what was the royal pacific standard room for the same time period/ # of nights?


----------



## damo

Disney Holic said:


> I've just gone on for my dates in 2014, admittedly arrival 23rd October 2014, it's giving me availability and prices for 2a 3c....
> 
> $189 per night Tower Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $189 per night Courtyard Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $199 per night Courtyard Family Suite poolside
> $209 per night Tower Family Suite poolside



Oooh!  Not bad at all!!!

RPR is $259 for those nights for a standard room.  Standard room at Cabana bay is $134.

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booki...=10/24/2014&rooms=1&sr=&code=&iata=&na=1&nk=0

If you click on room descriptions it gives a little room layout.


----------



## hpriamson

Disney Holic said:


> I've just gone on for my dates in 2014, admittedly arrival 23rd October 2014, it's giving me availability and prices for 2a 3c....
> 
> $189 per night Tower Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $189 per night Courtyard Family Suite (430sq ft)
> $199 per night Courtyard Family Suite poolside
> $209 per night Tower Family Suite poolside




Here's the description:

The 430 sq. ft. Tower Suites are perfect for families and small groups. These retro rooms boast colorful decor, sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early.

So 2 queens in one room, presumably sofabed in the other room, and a large bathroom.  I hope those are doors separating the 3 parts of the bathroom - you'd have to be a _very_ close family to use all 3 sections at once otherwise.


----------



## Disney Holic

hpriamson said:


> Here's the description:
> 
> The 430 sq. ft. Tower Suites are perfect for families and small groups. These retro rooms boast colorful decor, sleeping accommodations for six, two flat screen TVs, a kitchenette area, and a sliding partition for privacy. The extra-large bathroom features preparation spaces for three people at once, so everyone can get to the park early.
> 
> So 2 queens in one room, presumably sofabed in the other room, and a large bathroom.  I hope those are doors separating the 3 parts of the bathroom - you'd have to be a _very_ close family to use all 3 sections at once otherwise.



I would prefer 2 sleeper chairs to one sofa bed, my kids hate sharing a bed and don't sleep very well together.  The bathroom not a problem for us as the kids are still young so don't tend to close doors yet anyway, but with older kids it looks a bit cramped and those doors get in the way, sliding/bifold doors would be better.


----------



## RMulieri

I like the layouts and the thought of more room is appealing ,but not with no Resort guest express Pass option


----------



## Disney Holic

RMulieri said:


> I like the layouts and the thought of more room is appealing ,but not with no Resort guest express Pass option



If we were going at a different time of year then I would want the Express Pass, though we have never used one in our previous visits.  But when we go footfall is very low so the Express Pass is a waste of money and I'm not prepared to pay for HRH/RPR since I don't need all the benefits so for us it works fine, but I understand that a lot of people only stay onsite for the Express passes.


----------



## RMulieri

Disney Holic said:


> If we were going at a different time of year then I would want the Express Pass, though we have never used one in our previous visits.  But when we go footfall is very low so the Express Pass is a waste of money and I'm not prepared to pay for HRH/RPR since I don't need all the benefits so for us it works fine, but I understand that a lot of people only stay onsite for the Express passes.


For us, we don't care what time of year it is, we love the express passes..LOL.Dh HATES HATES HATES crowds and waits so this makes him happy to go! So we justify the expense.Compared to what we pay to stay Disney Deluxe, Universal resorts end up costing us alot less usually too


----------



## patster734

Trying different combinations of adults and children, it appears that there's an additional $10 nightly charge for each additional adult after 2.

I wonder how much they'll charge for parking.


----------



## patster734

Just reported on the Universal Orlando Resort facebook page: 





> Reservations are now available for Universals Cabana Bay Beach Resort  opening early 2014!


https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Cabana-Bay-Beach-Resort.aspx


----------



## hpriamson

And here's a page comparing all 4 hotels.  Unlimited Express will definitely NOT be included with Cabana Bay (but we knew that):
https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

hpriamson said:


> And here's a page comparing all 4 hotels.  Unlimited Express will definitely NOT be included with Cabana Bay (but we knew that):
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx



Unless I missed it .... no mention of pool hopping for any of the hotels.


----------



## damo

hpriamson said:


> And here's a page comparing all 4 hotels.  Unlimited Express will definitely NOT be included with Cabana Bay (but we knew that):
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx



But early admission will.  The opening of the hotel will likely occur after the opening of Diagon Alley.  I assume that henceforth early admission will occur at both parks, and that should even out the numbers making it no worse than it is right now.

Good info here:  https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Cabana-Bay-Beach-Resort.aspx

Food court, bowling alley, two pools --- lazy river.  Sounds good!


----------



## atricks

Looks like the first official day is March 31, 2014 for the 4th hotel at Universal.

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booki...=04/01/2014&rooms=1&sr=&code=&iata=&na=2&nk=0 

Rates range from approx $120 - mid 200s depending on the season and dates you pick.  (Mid may is lower, for example)

The hotel will feature a lazy river, and a bowling alley.  Only negative is the lack of express, but it does have early entry.

Looks like from 3/31 - 7/1 is just the suite rooms, and the regular rooms open up after 7/1.

Official page for new hotel: https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Cabana-Bay-Beach-Resort.aspx


----------



## damo

Yup.  We're talking about it here... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2954952


----------



## Metro West

Merging with current hotel thread.


----------



## fizbobunny

Only one toilet for a room that sleeps six?


----------



## damo

fizbobunny said:


> Only one toilet for a room that sleeps six?



Yup.  Very much like you would find at a Holiday Inn and Suites or Staybridge Suites or similar.


----------



## saskdw

hpriamson said:


> And here's a page comparing all 4 hotels.  Unlimited Express will definitely NOT be included with Cabana Bay (but we knew that):
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx



That guarantees we will never stay there. Express pass is one of the biggest reasons we always stay on site.


----------



## DCTooTall

saskdw said:


> That guarantees we will never stay there. Express pass is one of the biggest reasons we always stay on site.



At the Deluxe prices of the current onsite options,  I can totally see that being a driving force for many people.

  However this new hotel I don't see as being designed to replace the 3 current hotels or be on the same level of options/services of them.   It's designed, if anything,   to replace the whole "Partner hotel" category that's currently offered when booking a package with Universal.  You will still get the early entry benefit (which is currently offered at Partner Hotels w/ a package),  you just don't get the full on express....  which honestly...  at the increased capacity of this new hotel,  would completely break the express pass system as we currently know it if it was a perk.


Here's another way to look at it.   Look at the room space and costs.   You are still getting some nice perks and a room that may be comparable (or better) than a Disney Moderate or Family Suite....  For about the same price Disney charges for just a regular room at a Value.        When I look at it that way,     I still think this new location is going to end up being a better deal that what you'd be able to get from a Onsite Disney location.... Just like the 3 current Universal hotels are easily better accommodations than a Disney Deluxe at a Disney Moderate price.  (And that's just the room itself, without the express value added)


----------



## saskdw

DCTooTall said:


> At the Deluxe prices of the current onsite options,  I can totally see that being a driving force for many people.
> 
> However this new hotel I don't see as being designed to replace the 3 current hotels or be on the same level of options/services of them.   It's designed, if anything,   to replace the whole "Partner hotel" category that's currently offered when booking a package with Universal.  You will still get the early entry benefit (which is currently offered at Partner Hotels w/ a package),  you just don't get the full on express....  which honestly...  at the increased capacity of this new hotel,  would completely break the express pass system as we currently know it if it was a perk.
> 
> 
> Here's another way to look at it.   Look at the room space and costs.   You are still getting some nice perks and a room that may be comparable (or better) than a Disney Moderate or Family Suite....  For about the same price Disney charges for just a regular room at a Value.        When I look at it that way,     I still think this new location is going to end up being a better deal that what you'd be able to get from a Onsite Disney location.... Just like the 3 current Universal hotels are easily better accommodations than a Disney Deluxe at a Disney Moderate price.  (And that's just the room itself, without the express value added)



All very good points. After giving it a little more thought, I probably prefer to keep the onsite express pass more exclusive. It's always cool to try new places, but we'll probably just keep staying at one of the other 3.


----------



## Metro West

saskdw said:


> That guarantees we will never stay there. Express pass is one of the biggest reasons we always stay on site.


 At least people who would like to stay onsite but can't afford the rates as they are now will have an affordable option to do so.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

I'm excited for this hotel!

DH and I are planning on coming down for 3 nights(Okay...OVER for 3 nights after we drop the kids at my parent's in Tampa) after his deployment this year.

I really want to stay onsite. I decided that if I can get the Royal Pacific close to the military rate they have now we'll stay there all three nights. If not, we can do this one for the first night and the Royal Pacific the next two. At the lower price point it takes a little of the sting away.

Heck I'm thinking of doing it anyway just for the pool since that's where DH and I spend a lot of our time!


----------



## KatieCharlotte

As a family of five who was cringing at the US resort prices, we're also interested in this option but trying to decide if the Express Pass is worth the extra money.  We'll be going at a semi-busy time (our spring break but a couple weeks before Easter).  We will be mainly focused on HPW and will be taking advantage of early entry.  I went to US a couple years ago in the off-season and everything was basically walk-on all morning, but I'm guessing Islands of Adventure is never like that thanks to Harry.


----------



## damo

We often arrive late and need a cheaper hotel for the first night so we can hop over to an onsite hotel first thing in the morning.  I'd rather stay at the Cabana Bay for that first night than stay at one of the hotels on Major Blvd.


----------



## RMulieri

KatieCharlotte said:


> As a family of five who was cringing at the US resort prices, we're also interested in this option but trying to decide if the Express Pass is worth the extra money.  We'll be going at a semi-busy time (our spring break but a couple weeks before Easter).  We will be mainly focused on HPW and will be taking advantage of early entry.  I went to US a couple years ago in the off-season and everything was basically walk-on all morning, but I'm guessing Islands of Adventure is never like that thanks to Harry.



and US wont be empty anymore once the HP expansion is done


----------



## damo

RMulieri said:


> and US wont be empty anymore once the HP expansion is done



Transformers is going to be a big boost as well.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> We often arrive late and need a cheaper hotel for the first night so we can hop over to an onsite hotel first thing in the morning.  I'd rather stay at the Cabana Bay for that first night than stay at one of the hotels on Major Blvd.



_the past years, i have come in to rph from the motherland resorts.

i looked at the site for the new 4th hotel rates for my next years darkside stay.
it looks like $100 + tax for one night for me.

if i didn't switch over from the motherland stay, but came direct from the hotel, i believe i would still do the entire stay at rph.

the 4th hotel is cheap but i'd just live with one check in at rph.
_


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I can see on the map that it would be the furthest away from citiwalk and the park entrance.it would be nice if they would have another entrance from the new resorts into island of adventure.The problems I see for universal is park expansion which could hurt them later but they seem to get rid and start new with rides so who knows...


----------



## Hooked On The Mouse

The theming has zero appeal for me personally, but I'm sure there will be a big market for this hotel, especially with the early park access.  I think the idea of a Harry Potter themed hotel is great though. I would be quite happy to pay deluxe prices for that, and I'm sure there are thousands of others worldwide who would be happy to pay for that as well. Imo the Universal "deluxes" like Portofino are nicer than some of the Disney deluxes.


----------



## DCTooTall

tiggerguy2000 said:


> I can see on the map that it would be the furthest away from citiwalk and the park entrance.it would be nice if they would have another entrance from the new resorts into island of adventure.The problems I see for universal is park expansion which could hurt them later but they seem to get rid and start new with rides so who knows...



I'm wondering if they might consider reworking and opening up the little turn-around off the side of the IOA front gate for use with a shuttle for this resort.    http://maps.google.com/?ll=28.471167,-81.467459&spn=0.00274,0.003503&t=h&z=18

I'm not sure if the space or it's existing usage would allow the repurpose...  but it is closer to the resort side and would save the onsite guests the walk/bag check bottleneck at the hub where the current taxi and shuttle dropoff location is.




Hooked On The Mouse said:


> The theming has zero appeal for me personally, but I'm sure there will be a big market for this hotel, especially with the early park access.  I think the idea of a Harry Potter themed hotel is great though. I would be quite happy to pay deluxe prices for that, and I'm sure there are thousands of others worldwide who would be happy to pay for that as well. Imo the Universal "deluxes" like Portofino are nicer than some of the Disney deluxes.



SOME Disney Deluxes?     I'm curious to know which Disney Deluxe you think actually has anywhere near true "deluxe" level accommodations.


----------



## macraven

_i've heard that rumor about a shuttle bus from the 4th hotel to the parks.

_


----------



## DCTooTall

macraven said:


> _i've heard that rumor about a shuttle bus from the 4th hotel to the parks.
> 
> _



I'd say it's not so much a rumor at this point,   but a question on what qualifies as a Shuttle Bus.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx

  The new hotel has a checkmark (along with the existing hotels) next to the section labeled "Shuttle busses and walking paths to both parks and Citywalk").

It does not have the checkmark next to the "water Taxi" section... so obviously they are not expanding the canal to the new hotel.


----------



## Disney Holic

Having never stayed onsite at any of the Universal Hotels, just wondering how often the free scheduled transport to SeaWorld/Aquatica might be?

We will definitely be staying at the Cabana Bay for a few nights when we first arrive at the end of October 2014, we can't afford the other hotels and I am not bothered about the Express Passes as the parks will be quiet, but do want early entry to WWoHP.  Though a very long time ago I read a rumour that Express Passes might be available to be bought at a discounted price if staying there.

However, we might stay an extra night there and visit Aquatica or SeaWorld before we collect our hire car and move to the townhouse we are booking for afterwards.

Also, what is the latest on when Diagon Alley etc is likely to be open, last I heard nothing was official about this, but been out of circulation for a few weeks.


----------



## damo

Disney Holic said:


> Having never stayed onsite at any of the Universal Hotels, just wondering how often the free scheduled transport to SeaWorld/Aquatica might be?
> 
> We will definitely be staying at the Cabana Bay for a few nights when we first arrive at the end of October 2014, we can't afford the other hotels and I am not bothered about the Express Passes as the parks will be quiet, but do want early entry to WWoHP.  Though a very long time ago I read a rumour that Express Passes might be available to be bought at a discounted price if staying there.
> 
> However, we might stay an extra night there and visit Aquatica or SeaWorld before we collect our hire car and move to the townhouse we are booking for afterwards.
> 
> Also, what is the latest on when Diagon Alley etc is likely to be open, last I heard nothing was official about this, but been out of circulation for a few weeks.



As it is now, there are only one or two trips to SeaWorld in the morning, depending on how busy it is.  Only one time leaving at the end of the day.

Diagon Alley is rumoured for end of 2014 to early to mid 2015.


----------



## macraven

DCTooTall said:


> I'd say it's not so much a rumor at this point,   but a question on what qualifies as a Shuttle Bus.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Comparison.aspx
> 
> The new hotel has a checkmark (along with the existing hotels) next to the section labeled "Shuttle busses and walking paths to both parks and Citywalk").
> 
> It does not have the checkmark next to the "water Taxi" section... so obviously they are not expanding the canal to the new hotel.



_i'm guessing no water taxi.
looks like a pedestrian bridge will be built for the guests at Cabana Bay.
_
The Orlando City Council passed a vote this week that would allow the city to spend $4.5 million to build a new pedestrian bridge near Universal Studios. The bridge would connect the theme park with its newest hotel, Cabana Bay Resort, opening in March of 2014. This bridge has been quite a source of contention in the city since the plans were announced. Opposition to the funding is upset that the bridge will primarily be used for Universal hotel guests, even though the city is paying for it. Cabana Bay will be located on Kirkman Road and the bridge will span Hollywood Way, allowing hotel guests to avoid the busy road. 

This bridge is part of a larger $9 million investment on the cityâs part, that would also include making enhancements to Hollywood Way and Adventure Way. City commissioners say "it's critical to support companies like Universal that bring jobs and drive tourism, and the $9 million would come from a fund specifically set aside to make transportation improvements in the Universal area, money that essentially canât be spent on anything else."


----------



## disneyred

I may be clueless but what is the reasoning for excluding the express line benefit for patrons staying here?


----------



## macraven

disneyred said:


> I may be clueless but what is the reasoning for excluding the express line benefit for patrons staying here?



_the CB will be more of a value hotel not a deluxe one.

either peeps stay onsite or stay offsite for an UO vacation.
when you stay off site you then have to deal with transportation to the parks.
at CB, that won't be an issue.  it will be walkable.

the onsite hotels are deluxe and have the amenities.
the hotel perks are one thing that draws people to stay onsite.
it also helps to keep their occupancy level in the range they need it to be.

the value onsite hotel will have lower rates, larger rooms for more families but not all the hotel perks.

i think it is a good thing Universal is doing more to bring guests into the parks with the new hotel.  More families will be able to come and enjoy the fun things in the parks then.


a person can stay onsite at the motherland or offsite.
those onsite are able to take in more of the disney activities.
those staying offsite do not get all the amenities but still do the motherland and have a ball.
staying off site at either resorts can be cheaper but take longer to get to.


_


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyred said:


> I may be clueless but what is the reasoning for excluding the express line benefit for patrons staying here?





macraven said:


> _the CB will be more of a value hotel not a deluxe one.
> 
> either peeps stay onsite or stay offsite for an UO vacation.
> when you stay off site you then have to deal with transportation to the parks.
> at CB, that won't be an issue.  it will be walkable.
> 
> the onsite hotels are deluxe and have the amenities.
> the hotel perks are one thing that draws people to stay onsite.
> it also helps to keep their occupancy level in the range they need it to be.
> 
> the value onsite hotel will have lower rates, larger rooms for more families but not all the hotel perks.
> 
> i think it is a good thing Universal is doing more to bring guests into the parks with the new hotel.  More families will be able to come and enjoy the fun things in the parks then.
> 
> 
> a person can stay onsite at the motherland or offsite.
> those onsite are able to take in more of the disney activities.
> those staying offsite do not get all the amenities but still do the motherland and have a ball.
> staying off site at either resorts can be cheaper but take longer to get to.
> 
> 
> _




Like Mac said,   It's one way for Universal to Differenciate between the perks/amenties of staying at one of their existing "Deluxe" level hotels,   and this new cheaper Value/Moderate level hotel.


There is also a very simple and valid logistical reason too....  

With the current 3 deluxe hotels,   You have approximately 2400 rooms,  with a theoretical capacity of 9600 people.  (a few more however if you put 5 in some of the rooms which will allow 5 people per room).

The New hotel,  by itself,   is going to have 1800 rooms,   or 3/4 of the total existing room numbers of the 3 existing onsite hotel.   1/2 of those rooms will be "Family Suites" that will accommodate 6 people per room.  So the total capacity of the new resort is approximately 9000 people.

Or in simpler terms...   You would almost be doubling the number of guests the Express system would need to support if you gave the same benefit to the guests of the new hotel.     Based off the way the Express benefit is currently designed and operated,  It's highly likely that if they added that many new express users to the system the system would become overloaded and either negatively impact the standby lines or remove the benefit of using the Express benefit.   So the decision to not offer the new guests the Express Benefit was probabley made (or highly influenced) by the simple desire to keep the Express system working as it is now and to not ruin the good thing they have run successfully for years.



And going into purely speculative mode:

   With the 1800 onsite room increase,  I'm actually thinking that once this resort comes fully online,   that we will see Universal phase out the existing Partner Hotel system.  The Early entry benefit offered at the new hotel is similar to the one given to Partner Hotel Packages,  so removing the Partner Hotels could result in not much impact to the early entry numbers after the new hotel opens.

  Universal would also,  with it's price point,   be able to move a large number of those guests from offsite "partner" locations to the new onsite location,  where Universal would stand to make much more of a profit off those guests thru getting all the nightly stay revenue (instead of just the partner hotel kickback),  as well as having them in a better position to spend money in the parks (hotel package delivery),  spend money at a late night at Citywalk (easier to get from the hotel to the entertainment/restaurants at Citywalk),  and making it easier to keep the guests completely onsite for their meals (parks, resorts, and citywalk).      There is also the branding advantages of being able to control more of the guest's "Universal Vacation Experience" at an onsite hotel,   instead of having a large part of it out of their control when the guest is dealing with the Holiday Inn.


----------



## macraven

DCTooTall said:


> And going into purely speculative mode:
> 
> With the 1800 onsite room increase,  I'm actually thinking that once this resort comes fully online,   that we will see Universal phase out the existing Partner Hotel system.  The Early entry benefit offered at the new hotel is similar to the one given to Partner Hotel Packages,  so removing the Partner Hotels could result in not much impact to the early entry numbers after the new hotel opens.
> 
> Universal would also,  with it's price point,   be able to move a large number of those guests from offsite "partner" locations to the new onsite location,  where Universal would stand to make much more of a profit off those guests thru getting all the nightly stay revenue (instead of just the partner hotel kickback),  as well as having them in a better position to spend money in the parks (hotel package delivery),  spend money at a late night at Citywalk (easier to get from the hotel to the entertainment/restaurants at Citywalk),  and making it easier to keep the guests completely onsite for their meals (parks, resorts, and citywalk).      There is also the branding advantages of being able to control more of the guest's "Universal Vacation Experience" at an onsite hotel,   instead of having a large part of it out of their control when the guest is dealing with the Holiday Inn.



_i had the same thought when they announced CB.
off site hotel packages could bite the dust.....


people that just want one or two nights onsite, would be better off at CB.
no car rental or taxis needed to travel from hotel to the parks/cw.


think the next step will be direct transportation from ORD to UO hotels._


----------



## Metro West

Here's a shot of the construction on Cabana Bay Beach Resort. I only got one shot today due to a Mears bus being in between me and the construction.

This is out of the car window.





The sign on Turkey Lake Road:


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks for the pictures, Todd!  My sentiment is still "yuck!" but it is nice to see the progress.


----------



## martymcflyy85

AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Todd!  My sentiment is still "yuck!" but it is nice to see the progress.




I agree.  I don't understand this theme.  But I'm very interested in the lazy river.


----------



## DCTooTall

martymcflyy85 said:


> I agree.  I don't understand this theme.  But I'm very interested in the lazy river.



How is it hard to understand the theme?  Just looking at the concept art it's hard to not notice the "60's motor Lodge" theme/style,   From the room decor,  to the Building design,   and even the huge "Dive Platform" feature by the pools.


IMHO,  It's a much more cohesive, thought out, and less tacky theme than sticking a bunch of 20ft props around a generic Motel 6 style building to create the theme.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I really do not understand this at all.  Am I getting this correct, you don't get the front of the line access or fast pass, the way you do with the other Universal hotels?  Why stay there then, I don't understand it. Disney has their value hotels, and they still offer many of the same perks that their higher end hotels offer, just at a lower price per room.  I personally will NEVER stay there if it doesn't at least allow the fast pass option, NEVER.  Very, Very, Very disappointed!


----------



## damo

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I really do not understand this at all.  Am I getting this correct, you don't get the front of the line access or fast pass, the way you do with the other Universal hotels?  Why stay there then, I don't understand it. Disney has their value hotels, and they still offer many of the same perks that their higher end hotels offer, just at a lower price per room.  I personally will NEVER stay there if it doesn't at least allow the fast pass option, NEVER.  Very, Very, Very disappointed!



The new hotel will offer early admission and free transportation.  There's no way they can still sell express pass, offer it at the deluxe and offer it at the value hotels.  It doesn't make financial sense.  Why would anyone buy it and why would anyone stay at the more expensive hotels?

Lots of people stay at the hotels that are close to Universal that don't offer any perks.  This new hotel will be similar in price to those hotels but will give early admission.

You can't compare the perks that the Disney hotels offer to unlimited express.  Those perks aren't even close.  And who knows what fastpass+ will bring in terms of similar perks between the different levels of hotels at WDW.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Thanks for the response, but that's just my point.  There are soooooo many hotels near Universal to stay in that do not have the fast pass, so why stay here?  The theme itself looks pretty tacky, and you can find good deals in other hotels nearby that offer other really nice amenities.   One of the reasons we love Universal so much are their hotels and getting the fast pass.  I know my husband particularly loves the fast pass so much that he enjoys Universal More than Disney just for that reason alone, lol.


----------



## damo

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Thanks for the response, but that's just my point.  There are soooooo many hotels near Universal to stay in that do not have the fast pass, so why stay here?  The theme itself looks pretty tacky, and you can find good deals in other hotels nearby that offer other really nice amenities.   One of the reasons we love Universal so much are their hotels and getting the fast pass.  I know my husband particularly loves the fast pass so much that he enjoys Universal More than Disney just for that reason alone, lol.



Because those hotels won't have early admission.   Early admission is huge when the Harry Potter rides don't use express pass.  I imagine that both Wizarding World and the new Gringott's area will both have daily early admission.  I also imagine that no offsite hotels will be able to offer early admission.  This will be a huge selling point for Cabana Bay over the offsite value hotels.   The water park area of the hotel looks awesome and that in itself will draw people.

Personally, I won't stay there either for the main part of a vacation but I can see where a lot of people will.  I'd definitely consider it for the first night if I was arriving late or not going to the parks.  I'd also consider it if I was going during an off season time when crowds are low.

We regularly get questions here from people who can't or won't pay the deluxe onsite prices but want early admission and a hotel that is within walking distance.  To them, paying the extra cost for the express pass isn't worth it.


----------



## eltz1

As a Madmen addict, I am really attracted to the 60' s retro theming. (They should get Don Draper to appear for the opening) We just booked a week for sept 2014.  I've stayed at all the UO onsiite hotels and am exited to break this one in!
I could care less about express pass as long as early entry is offered.  If you know the parks you know when to go when it isn't that crowded.  Last time we rode Harry potter as many times as we wanted with hardly any wait.
I find it amusing that people already hate the hotel but if they can swim in their awesome pool..............lol
I'm just glad for the investment by UO. Seriously I'm glad for the theming and the attention to detail to the hotel and with transformers and diagon alley.  We hope Hogwart express is done for us when we get there.  
I was there when it all began.  I thought with Disney buying marvel, it would cripple UO. It still might.  But instead of taking it on the chin they have stepped up and expanded in response.  I for one look forward to staying at Cabana Bay and swimming in their pool. Ha


----------



## carmelhp

Metro West said:


> Here's a shot of the construction on Cabana Bay Beach Resort. I only got one shot today due to a Mears bus being in between me and the construction.




I love the post-war growth period of the late '50's and early '60's and the optimism that it reflected. It really was a golden age of America. This design is an homage to that period.


----------



## reelmom

I wonder if they will offer AP rates?  Right now, prices are decent with the SMSM rate.  $101.00/night for our dates. But if they go lower with AP rates, we may have to stay there. We are planning on going for 12 days, so not having express would be ok.

ETA:  went back to website and noticed in fine print:

Lazy River Courtyard, Hideaway Bar and Grill, tower Family Suites, and Standard Rooms are not available until the Grand Opening on 07-01-2014. 

The lazy river was one of the draws for my family. 
Guess we will be back at Royal Pacific in June.


----------



## damo

reelmom said:


> I wonder if they will offer AP rates?  Right now, prices are decent with the SMSM rate.  $101.00/night for our dates. But if they go lower with AP rates, we may have to stay there. We are planning on going for 12 days, so not having express would be ok.
> 
> ETA:  went back to website and noticed in fine print:
> 
> Lazy River Courtyard, Hideaway Bar and Grill, tower Family Suites, and Standard Rooms are not available until the Grand Opening on 07-01-2014.
> 
> The lazy river was one of the draws for my family.
> Guess we will be back at Royal Pacific in June.



Is the Lazy River Courtyard the same as the Lazy River?  I suggest you call and ask because the Courtyard sounds like it is just an area near the Lazy River.


----------



## reelmom

damo said:


> Is the Lazy River Courtyard the same as the Lazy River?  I suggest you call and ask because the Courtyard sounds like it is just an area near the Lazy River.


Hmmmm...never thought about that. Good question. I will have to call.


----------



## damo

I investigated a little further and found this... Lazy River Courtyard!  features a zero-entry pool with sand beach, a lazy river with waterfalls and cannons for interactive fun, and The Hideaway Bar & Grill

So the entire Lazy River area probably isn't open until July.


----------



## reelmom

damo said:


> I investigated a little further and found this... Lazy River Courtyard!  features a zero-entry pool with sand beach, a lazy river with waterfalls and cannons for interactive fun, and The Hideaway Bar & Grill  So the entire Lazy River area probably isn't open until July.


 I saw that too after I called. I was told The Lazy River does not open until July.  The Cabana Courtyard-a zero-entry pool with iconic dive tower waterslide, interactive kids play area, cabanas for rent, and Atomic Tonic pool bar, will be open in April when the first bookings are allowed.

Damo- thanks for checking.


----------



## delilah18

There will be a waterslide?


----------



## StrawberryTink

It's a shame that so many people feel the need to post their stuck up opinions. There is nothing wrong with adding a value resort and for Brits this is a lot different to the actual contemporary hotels we have in England. 

Coming from England spending thousands of pounds on staying in a moderate Disney resort not really having the pennies to stretch to staying on site at Universal as well, that this is a great addition to the Universal gang. Even though it's going to be jammed with families, i think why shouldn't people be able to afford to stay on-site longer and have a better holiday. If you spend thousands saving for your holiday like Brits do to come and be charged an arm and a leg for everything why not have a value property where that arm and leg stretch a little further. Does every family not have that right? 

I happen to like a fifties theme, and as i'm in the States for 3 weeks i want value from my Universal hotel, because it certainly isn't Disney. I want my hard earned cash to spread. 

And if you hate the theme and hate that it's a value, well no one is dragging you in to stay there.  Thank goodness. We can't all have so much money that we can stick our noses up so high we can't smell our own stink.


----------



## babesboo99

I would love to stay at CB I love the theme. But I already booked at the HRH and since this is our first time staying on sight we will keep it but next time we will look into this hotel of course.


----------



## RMulieri

StrawberryTink said:


> It's a shame that so many people feel the need to post their stuck up opinions. There is nothing wrong with adding a value resort and for Brits this is a lot different to the actual contemporary hotels we have in England.
> 
> Coming from England spending thousands of pounds on staying in a moderate Disney resort not really having the pennies to stretch to staying on site at Universal as well, that this is a great addition to the Universal gang. Even though it's going to be jammed with families, i think why shouldn't people be able to afford to stay on-site longer and have a better holiday. If you spend thousands saving for your holiday like Brits do to come and be charged an arm and a leg for everything why not have a value property where that arm and leg stretch a little further. Does every family not have that right?
> 
> I happen to like a fifties theme, and as i'm in the States for 3 weeks i want value from my Universal hotel, because it certainly isn't Disney. I want my hard earned cash to spread.
> 
> And if you hate the theme and hate that it's a value, well no one is dragging you in to stay there.  Thank goodness. We can't all have so much money that we can stick our noses up so high we can't smell our own stink.



I am a little confused as to why you are taking people's opinions so personal..Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.Just like we all have different priorities and price points we are willing to pay . As a Brit coming over for several weeks, I agree it is a great choice of resort for many.But you have to realize for many people,especially Americans,  vacation time is alot more limited. As an American, I get off one week a year paid vacation.So for us we stay deluxe because we ; 1) have limited time off and dont like spending it in lines, and since Cabana Bay will not feature the express pass we wont stay here. 2) We splurge on the one week we of vacation we do get. 
As for the theme, it neither appeals to me or is unappealing.Much like all things, you will find people that love it , like it or despise it..No reason to take it all so personal.


----------



## RAPstar

Just booked a stay here for a week in May! Really excited!! They have an introductory offer for March through beginning of June where you can get a family suite for the price of a standard, and with my AP discount, it's only $50 more than what I'd paying at POP, and that's even with 50% off of POP with my friend's cast member discount! I really love the look and them of this hotel, and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## susie2

hi, we are looking at booking this hotel for sept and wondered if there will be any APH or AAA rates available, thanks sue


----------



## damo

susie2 said:


> hi, we are looking at booking this hotel for sept and wondered if there will be any APH or AAA rates available, thanks sue



I would imagine there will be both.  If you check rates for mid-May you can see that CBH is being offered for $94 with the APH rate for the courtyard family suite. The seasonal rate is $134, so a $40 or 30% discount You have to call for AAA rates, so I can't check those online


----------



## reelmom

Do you think the walking pathway/bridge will be open soon from Cabana Bay to the parks?  Or should we plan on driving to the parking deck. We are going the first week in June.


----------



## damo

reelmom said:


> Do you think the walking pathway/bridge will be open soon from Cabana Bay to the parks?  Or should we plan on driving to the parking deck. We are going the first week in June.



I am sure that when the hotel opens, the pathways will be open as well.


----------



## johde

I think this hotel is going to do very well.  I know I've read that Loews didn't want to cannibalize their current deluxe hotels by offering Unlimited express.  At their price point, especially with anticipated APH discounts they've positioned themselves nicely against the offsite accommodations.  Looking at my trip from January 2012, I paid 

$50 a night Wyndham Orlando Resort Via Priceline (bid 3* and was barely clean and OK but several years past a refresh)
$33 a day for rental car 
$15 parking
$98 total. 

 For around $90 Cheap season with APH discount what's not to love for the former offsite guest.   After check-in, drop off rental car, no parking fee, reduced rental car fee, Early Admission to HP.  I'm seriously considering it for this trip next January.


----------



## candy1

RMulieri said:


> I am a little confused as to why you are taking people's opinions so personal..Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.Just like we all have different priorities and price points we are willing to pay . As a Brit coming over for several weeks, I agree it is a great choice of resort for many.But you have to realize for many people,especially Americans,  vacation time is alot more limited. As an American, I get off one week a year paid vacation.So for us we stay deluxe because we ; 1) have limited time off and dont like spending it in lines, and since Cabana Bay will not feature the express pass we wont stay here. 2) We splurge on the one week we of vacation we do get.
> As for the theme, it neither appeals to me or is unappealing.Much like all things, you will find people that love it , like it or despise it..No reason to take it all so personal.










RMulieri said:


> I am a little confused as to why you are taking people's opinions so personal..Everyone has their own likes and dislikes.Just like we all have different priorities and price points we are willing to pay . As a Brit coming over for several weeks, I agree it is a great choice of resort for many.But you have to realize for many people,especially Americans,  vacation time is alot more limited. As an American, I get off one week a year paid vacation.So for us we stay deluxe because we ; 1) have limited time off and dont like spending it in lines, and since Cabana Bay will not feature the express pass we wont stay here. 2) We splurge on the one week we of vacation we do get.
> As for the theme, it neither appeals to me or is unappealing.Much like all things, you will find people that love it , like it or despise it..No reason to take it all so personal.






I don't think she was taking it personally, I think she just thought people were being stuck up. I am also a Brit, we have been coming to Disney at least once a year if not more every year since 2001. In fact we were there just after 7/11, the brits were mainly disneys only visitors then. We are staying at this resort and I am a bit worried as never staying at a Value resort before not sure what to expect. I have only chosen it because everything will be new. We normally stay Club Level at Grand Floridian or Boardwalk, but after last years stay I am reluctant to give Disney hotels anymore of our hard earned money. 
I was told by a manager at Disney  that most Americans only stay at Disney for around 4 nights, we as most Brits stay a minimum of 2 weeks on average, now the costs are a hell of a lot more for 2weeks+, and what with park tickets for those amount of days too. Im sure they would probably be staying deluxe if it was only for 4 days. I'm sure most people want to spend the stay at a deluxe.
What should we expect when it says Value/moderate? I thought its just that there will only be things like counter service restaurants or no sit down restaurants, does it mean cheap bedding, furniture and pillows?


----------



## damo

candy1 said:


> I don't think she was taking it personally, I think she just thought people were being stuck up. I am also a Brit, we have been coming to Disney at least once a year if not more every year since 2001. In fact we were there just after 7/11, the brits were mainly disneys only visitors then. We are staying at this resort and I am a bit worried as never staying at a Value resort before not sure what to expect. I have only chosen it because everything will be new. We normally stay Club Level at Grand Floridian or Boardwalk, but after last years stay I am reluctant to give Disney hotels anymore of our hard earned money.
> I was told by a manager at Disney  that most Americans only stay at Disney for around 4 nights, we as most Brits stay a minimum of 2 weeks on average, now the costs are a hell of a lot more for 2weeks+, and what with park tickets for those amount of days too. Im sure they would probably be staying deluxe if it was only for 4 days. I'm sure most people want to spend the stay at a deluxe.
> What should we expect when it says Value/moderate? I thought its just that there will only be things like counter service restaurants or no sit down restaurants, does it mean cheap bedding, furniture and pillows?



I think the rooms themselves will be just fine.  The dining options will be less expensive and the biggest thing is that there is no express pass.  That in itself is worth over a hundred dollars a day for a party of at least 2 people.  Anyone who is used to staying onsite at Universal and getting the unlimited express pass, will have a tough time giving it up by staying at Cabana Bay.


----------



## erinsmom03

At first, I wasn't considering Cabana Bay because it doesn't offer Unlimited Express.  My little family of 3 doesn't typically need a suite, either, so that didn't mean much at first either.  But after we decided to stay onsite at Royal Pacific, I didn't like a couple different things.  

1. My mom is traveling with us, and I really didn't want to have all four of us crammed in one little room with two beds and only one bathroom. 
2. Why do they charge $10 a night for a refrigerator???? That just seems dumb in this day and age...
3. No waterslide at Royal Pacific...my 10 year old wasn't impressed.

So, I started looking around.  I can still purchase Unlimited Express and stay at Cabana Bay.  Since we will be there Easter weekend, I do want UE.  The cost is almost exactly the same to stay at Royal Pacific, but I will get two separate rooms, another bed, a kitchenette with refrigerator, 2 TVs, and a waterslide.  Plus we can still pool hop to all the other pools if we want.  So, now I am considering Cabana Bay.  Am I in love with the theme?  Not really.  But I am thinking for this trip, it might just be our best bet...something to think about for sure...

Just wondering, does anyone know if the pool will be open as scheduled (I now that the Lazy River Courtyard won't be), and what about buses to the parks?  How long will the walk be to the parks?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

erinsmom03 said:


> At first, I wasn't considering Cabana Bay because it doesn't offer Unlimited Express.  My little family of 3 doesn't typically need a suite, either, so that didn't mean much at first either.  But after we decided to stay onsite at Royal Pacific, I didn't like a couple different things.
> 
> 1. My mom is traveling with us, and I really didn't want to have all four of us crammed in one little room with two beds and only one bathroom.
> 2. Why do they charge $10 a night for a refrigerator???? That just seems dumb in this day and age...
> 3. No waterslide at Royal Pacific...my 10 year old wasn't impressed.
> 
> So, I started looking around.  I can still purchase Unlimited Express and stay at Cabana Bay.  Since we will be there Easter weekend, I do want UE.  The cost is almost exactly the same to stay at Royal Pacific, but I will get two separate rooms, another bed, a kitchenette with refrigerator, 2 TVs, and a waterslide.  Plus we can still pool hop to all the other pools if we want.  So, now I am considering Cabana Bay.  Am I in love with the theme?  Not really.  But I am thinking for this trip, it might just be our best bet...something to think about for sure...
> 
> Just wondering, does anyone know if the pool will be open as scheduled (I now that the Lazy River Courtyard won't be), and what about buses to the parks?  How long will the walk be to the parks?
> 
> Thanks!



_if Cbay is better for you and the family, then book there.
everyone will be happy then.

no one really knows the set up at this point on the transportation set up.
Cbay opens March 31st and i haven't read anything or heard anything new on how that is going to be handled.

on one site that has already been posted, maybe in a different thread, it stated the walk could be 25-30 minutes to the parks.

there are shuttle busses now that run for the 3 onsite hotels so i would imagine Cbay would be using that type of set up.

pick up the hotel guests at a designated bus stop and drop all off at city walk entrance.

once guests start calling the hotel for more details on the transportation arrangements, maybe they will post in this forum and share what they were told.
_


----------



## damo

The whole idea was to provide accommodations to suite more people.  It appears that purpose is being served.

Do we know for sure that Cabana Bay guests will be able to pool hop?

From current pictures, the pool in the first section is ready to go.


Just a bit of info about the deluxe hotel onsite express pass.  It is good for check in and check out day.  So one night of accommodation gives two full days of express.  When you purchase the express pass separately, you only get one day of express pass.  When looking into pricing differences between the hotels, this needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> The whole idea was to provide accommodations to suite more people.  It appears that purpose is being served.
> 
> Do we know for sure that Cabana Bay guests will be able to pool hop?
> 
> From current pictures, the pool in the first section is ready to go.



_someone posted not too long ago that they called and were told that they could pool hop to the 3 deluxe hotel pools.

don't know if that was due to no pool being available at Cbay at opening or what.

if it is valid for Cbay-ers to pool hop, it will probably be for a restricted time period until the pools are open to the Cbay guests.

that's just a guess on my part._


----------



## erinsmom03

Thanks!

On the Universal hotel site it does say in the FAQ section that guests can use the pools at the other hotels 

We will be staying for 4 nights, but we won't be arriving early the first day and have will be heading to Port Canaveral for our Magic cruise when we leave.  So a 3 day ticket and UE for those 3 days seem like they will be enough... But I am sure no matter what, we will want to return after the new HP area opens this summer, so 3 days should be good for now.  

It can be difficult to try something new!  We LOVE Disney so much and have become pros at those stays.  We are very excited for Universal, but being newbies is more work!  I think I like the work though so it's alright!


----------



## erinsmom03

Just realized it was on the Loews site that I found out about the pool...  this is what I read in the FAQ section...


"Do I have access to Mandara Spa at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel and the Kids Camps?
Yes, guests of Universals Cabana Bay Beach Resort have access to the all on-site hotel pools, Mandara Spa at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel and the resort Kids Camp. In addition, Cabana Bay guests may dine at any of the restaurants at all three on-site hotels."

http://www.loewshotels.com/en/Cabana-Bay/index/faqs


----------



## macraven

_the FAQ pages are the best source of finding info.
thanks for sharing that.

i haven't explored the Cbay in detail as i am content to staying at the other onsite hotels.


the hotel restaurants are available to everyone, you don't have to stay onsite to eat there.
using the water taxis are also allowed for offsite guests to reach the hotel eateries.

*erinsmom03*, i hope you enjoy your upcoming stay at the darkside.
there are many that do both the motherland and the darkside for split trips.

each theme parks offers something for everyone.
_


----------



## erinsmom03

Thank you Macraven!  You have been very helpful on this new journey to the darkside!  If it was just the 3 of us, we would probably stay at RPH.  We probably will next time.  Having my mom with us makes for some flexibility on our usual needs, wants, and standards... So I guess I am thankful that Universal has this new option available for us to try.  Excited again!  I really didn't want to have all 4 of us in a room together...that's why we have separate cabins on the cruise ship, lol!


----------



## damo

erinsmom03 said:


> Thank you Macraven!  You have been very helpful on this new journey to the darkside!  If it was just the 3 of us, we would probably stay at RPH.  We probably will next time.  Having my mom with us makes for some flexibility on our usual needs, wants, and standards... So I guess I am thankful that Universal has this new option available for us to try.  Excited again!  I really didn't want to have all 4 of us in a room together...that's why we have separate cabins on the cruise ship, lol!



We're looking forward to a nice trip report!


----------



## erinsmom03

Damo, I have appreciated all your advice and info too!  I will try to take lots of pics and post a trip report!  Maybe if I am bored on the Magic  I can take advantage of the new wifi packages on the ship to post a report!


----------



## damo

Miketheboss over at orlandounited.com posted this youtube video showing the walk from Cabana Bay to the checkpoint area beside Margaritaville....takes about 8 1/2 minutes to walk it.  I know that some construction is going to be done to enhance it but that's not a bad walk at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BQ5UwcFKVCk


----------



## erinsmom03

Awesome video!  Looks closer than I was expecting.  I am totally jealous of all the green grass and trees!  We are buried under mountains of snow!  64 days until we try out the new Cabana Bay!


----------



## damo

erinsmom03 said:


> Awesome video!  Looks closer than I was expecting.  I am totally jealous of all the green grass and trees!  We are buried under mountains of snow!  64 days until we try out the new Cabana Bay!



They'll be widening it out and adding a bridge.

We've got mountains of snow here too.  And it is so freakin' cold.  Looking forward to looking at your photos of warm places!


----------



## MidnightParade

damo said:


> Miketheboss over at orlandounited.com posted this youtube video showing the walk from Cabana Bay to the checkpoint area beside Margaritaville....takes about 8 1/2 minutes to walk it.  I know that some construction is going to be done to enhance it but that's not a bad walk at all.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BQ5UwcFKVCk



That is great! Thanks for posting. A 10 minute walk? Excellent! Will probably end up being faster then the shuttle. An easy stumble back from a long day at the parks or a different kind of stumble from City Walk. lol


----------



## erinsmom03

damo said:


> They'll be widening it out and adding a bridge.
> 
> We've got mountains of snow here too.  And it is so freakin' cold.  Looking forward to looking at your photos of warm places!



My warm pics are too far away!!!!! It is ridiculously cold here too!  I am done with winter!  Wishing I had booked a February vacay this year instead of April!

I spend a lot of spare time looking at Disney cruises and DISboard these days...


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hello

With the new hotel do you get the extras like the other three?

For example fast passes and allowed in park hour early

Thank you


----------



## AustinWells

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hello
> 
> With the new hotel do you get the extras like the other three?
> 
> For example fast passes and allowed in park hour early
> 
> Thank you



Ive heard allowed into the park early yes, but that you don't get the express pass like the other three hotels


----------



## lizabean

yes on early entry . no on express pass ,also no boat to parks ,Bus,s


----------



## damo

Here's a chart for you comparing the perks:

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Hotel-Guest-Benefits.aspx


----------



## Metro West

First I moved this thread to the Resorts board and then merged with the sticky we already had on the Cabana Bay Beach Resort.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

johde said:


> I think this hotel is going to do very well.  I know I've read that Loews didn't want to cannibalize their current deluxe hotels by offering Unlimited express.  At their price point, especially with anticipated APH discounts they've positioned themselves nicely against the offsite accommodations.  Looking at my trip from January 2012, I paid
> 
> $50 a night Wyndham Orlando Resort Via Priceline (bid 3* and was barely clean and OK but several years past a refresh)
> $33 a day for rental car
> $15 parking
> $98 total.
> 
> For around $90 Cheap season with APH discount what's not to love for the former offsite guest.   After check-in, drop off rental car, no parking fee, reduced rental car fee, Early Admission to HP.  I'm seriously considering it for this trip next January.


i booked Cabana Bay for first week of June and was told there is a $10 per night per car charge.  For me that adds $20 since my daughter and her family will have their own car   plus they like Disney are charging extra for the 3rd adult. $128.34 ( + 20 = $148.34) and that is the $94 room rate adding extra person tax and cars. So I'm $40 per night above what you figured out.  Traveling with an infant makes it worth it due to extra space alone.   My only gripe is parking fee as they aren't a deluxe resort.  Staying offsite I would not be paying to park in the theme park lot as I'm an annual pass holder


----------



## damo

A Mickeyfan said:


> i booked Cabana Bay for first week of June and was told there is a $10 per night per car charge.  For me that adds $20 since my daughter and her family will have their own car   plus they like Disney are charging extra for the 3rd adult. $128.34 ( + 20 = $148.34) and that is the $94 room rate adding extra person tax and cars. So I'm $40 per night above what you figured out.  Traveling with an infant makes it worth it due to extra space alone.   My only gripe is parking fee as they aren't a deluxe resort.  Staying offsite I would not be paying to park in the theme park lot as I'm an annual pass holder



That's a lower parking fee than at the deluxes.

I'd rather they keep their parking fees like that instead of hiding them in everyone's charges.  You'll appreciate it when you arrive without a car, believe me!

Many of the offsite partner hotels charge for parking too.  The Doubletree is $14/night.


----------



## jessrose18

i know we don't know yet.... 
but do you think they will let guests in 1 hour early to the new diagon alley universal park side as well as islands? Just planning if I should stay at Universal hotel for the perk!


----------



## damo

jessrose18 said:


> i know we don't know yet....
> but do you think they will let guests in 1 hour early to the new diagon alley universal park side as well as islands? Just planning if I should stay at Universal hotel for the perk!



I would bet good money on it!


----------



## staley98

We will be staying at RPH 7/4-7/8.  We're thinking of adding 3 more nights at Cabana Bay.  There are three different categories of family suites, but I can't find the difference between staying in a tower or courtyard.  Can someone explain this to me?
TIA!
Anne


----------



## disneyjr77

We'll be there the third week of august and are sooooo excited!  

Does anyone know yet if the rooms in the towers have inside hallways or outside?  I would imagine inside since it's 7 floors, but wanted to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## damo

disneyjr77 said:


> We'll be there the third week of august and are sooooo excited!
> 
> Does anyone know yet if the rooms in the towers have inside hallways or outside?  I would imagine inside since it's 7 floors, but wanted to ask.
> 
> Thanks!



From the images, it certainly looks like inside hallways.



staley98 said:


> We will be staying at RPH 7/4-7/8.  We're thinking of adding 3 more nights at Cabana Bay.  There are three different categories of family suites, but I can't find the difference between staying in a tower or courtyard.  Can someone explain this to me?
> TIA!
> Anne



Looks like the tower has indoor corridors and surrounds the lazy river.  The courtyard has outdoor corridors and surrounds the big pool with the water slide.


----------



## StrawberryTink

I wasn't taking it particularly personally, like i'm sure all the haters of this resort aren't taking it so personally that its being built despite their hatred.  I just found it incredibly infuriating reading so many hostile and negative comments about this resort. Everyone is well entitled to their own opinion however posting so many negative things seems counter productive. This resort isn't for everyone. I want to be close to Universal, i don't care about the fast pass stuff, i just care about being in a nice and close hotel while i spend a few days in Universal and a few days going back and forth to Tampa. I want to relax, i've worked all year to afford 24 days in America. I'm splurging on Disney, car rental, flights, ice hockey and Universal, and i think this will be perfect for what i need. As i'm sure it will for many....


----------



## damo

StrawberryTink said:


> I wasn't taking it particularly personally, like i'm sure all the haters of this resort aren't taking it so personally that its being built despite their hatred.  I just found it incredibly infuriating reading so many hostile and negative comments about this resort. Everyone is well entitled to their own opinion however posting so many negative things seems counter productive. This resort isn't for everyone. I want to be close to Universal, i don't care about the fast pass stuff, i just care about being in a nice and close hotel while i spend a few days in Universal and a few days going back and forth to Tampa. I want to relax, i've worked all year to afford 24 days in America. I'm splurging on Disney, car rental, flights, ice hockey and Universal, and i think this will be perfect for what i need. As i'm sure it will for many....



I agree.  I think we may be underestimating the popularity of this hotel.

What ice hockey are you splurging on?  Going to see some Lightning games?


----------



## staley98

Well, I ended up adding two additional nights to my trip to stay at Cabana Bay.  We will have the days we stay at RP to use the express pass, but I love the family suite for my family of five and am excited to stay at a brand new resort!


----------



## damo

New photos here:  http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/construction-expansion-thread.868474/page-3

You have to be a member to see full size.

The hotel looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## johde

I had seen those photos yesterday.  I'm not normally into the "modern" theme but you're right Damo.  This hotels done it right.  The only thing that could hurt this hotel once the newness wears off is no Express Passes especially for the standard rooms.  The extra size, amenities, and ability to sleep 6 comfortably of the family suites will make them a hot room.   For the standard rooms though, unless you're traveling solo, or planning several non park days, if you're planning on getting express passes, it's cheaper to stay at the Deluxe hotels.  As time goes on, I wonder if they may offer a discount on express passes.   Since the Q-bot Ride reservation system hasn't seemed to have taken off, they could offer 1/2 off a Q-bot or everyone in the room for a fixed price.  

That being said, as a solo traveler, this hotel has the ability to move me onsite at Universal for the first time.


----------



## damo

New videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRZ...o-Q0V6hhe6EGXyio85hj52K&feature=share&index=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5PynuSNPC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv5Zcyf5GGg


----------



## MidnightParade

Awesome! Can't wait to see more! So excited to start seeing people's pics and trip reports!


----------



## atricks

I stopped by the hotel on the way home from work to walk around (I live just west of the park)   They really did the theming well.  

   The suite rooms are split up really well, the bathroom is 3 spot, so it will work well for families.  The lobby and drop off area is pretty nice, with 4 period cars parked along it.  The cafe food court Bayliner Diner is huge.

   I'm sure when the second half opens up later it may very well get busy there.   The pool area was really nice, there's a sandy beach volleyball area and pool tables out in the sand too.   The bowling alley is 10 lanes,  Bowling is $15 per person + $4 for shoes (No AP discounts) for an hour of time, although if the party is 4-8 people, they give you an extra 30 minutes.  The fitness center was pretty nice too.    

The gift shop is pretty big also, and themed to 1960's Universal.   The hotel looks and feels nicer than the pop century resorts overall.  

   The buses drop you off and pick you up at the CityWalk Parking Hub.   

   Just by walking around and checking it out, I think this place is going to be a huge hit.  Very fun vibe to the whole place.

I think the only negative is more traffic on my interstate exit (I get on/off I-4 at the Universal Exit to get home).  

The new garden walkway to the park isn't completed yet, but there is still the old sidewalk along the road you can use if you'd rather walk.  They are building a garden pedestrian bridge over Adventure way, that will have a garden walk past Royal Pacific, and eventually hook up with the Royal Pacific walkway path, just shy of the main entrance bridge to Royal Pacific.


----------



## erinsmom03

I am getting so excited!    We will be there April 17th!  I will be sure to post lots of pics when we return!


----------



## andyman8

To be honest, I've heard a lot of mixed reviews. The hotel itself apparently is very nice and the amenities and theming are wonderful, but it seems that there is still a significant amount of "logistics and backend" problems that need work. A number of AC units in guest rooms don't work, several water pipes apparently blew and aren't providing fresh water to one or two rooms, etc..., but keep in mind, it's their first day and half of the hotel is still under construction. The good news is that, beyond all the Disney media junkies who aren't actually paying for their rooms, there aren't that many people there, so they have some leeway to work these small kinks out. Online, it looks really nice though. Very impressive!


----------



## erinsmom03

They've got 18 days, hope they get all the kinks worked out by then!


----------



## startingtopanic

We are staying at Cabana Bay right now, and are very happy with everything so far.  This place is SUPER nice and we have never stayed anywhere like it before.  

If anyone has any questions, let me know!  I will try to check back at some point tomorrow.  But it will be our first day in the park, so... who knows.


----------



## Linda67

Sorry if this has been answered but I couldn't find anything
If you are staying at RPR, can you use the pool at CB?


----------



## Piglet38

Loving reading all the comments and checking out the videos of this hotel.  We are spending 3 nights there the middle of May before our Disney Cruise and I really can't wait.  We are happy to get the extra hour in IOA to be able to ride Harry Potter and hoping that the parks won't be that busy so wouldn't be in need of express passes.  Looking forward to more reviews and photos coming through.


----------



## glocon

startingtopanic said:


> We are staying at Cabana Bay right now, and are very happy with everything so far.  This place is SUPER nice and we have never stayed anywhere like it before.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, let me know!  I will try to check back at some point tomorrow.  But it will be our first day in the park, so... who knows.




Can you post some pictures?

That would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## damo

Linda67 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but I couldn't find anything
> If you are staying at RPR, can you use the pool at CB?



We believe that to be the case because pool hopping is allowed at all the other hotels.  However, I don't believe it has been confirmed.


----------



## Soldier's*Sweeties

We usually stay at the Doubletree. How would you guys compare the walk from there to the parks verses the walk from Cabana Bay?


----------



## damo

Soldier's*Sweeties said:


> We usually stay at the Doubletree. How would you guys compare the walk from there to the parks verses the walk from Cabana Bay?



It is probably very similar.  The visitors' walkway has not been completed yet, so no one has walked the actual route.


----------



## kbknepp

Do they serve any food at the Atomic Tonic Bar or is it just drinks?


----------



## nobodies36

startingtopanic said:


> We are staying at Cabana Bay right now, and are very happy with everything so far.  This place is SUPER nice and we have never stayed anywhere like it before.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, let me know!  I will try to check back at some point tomorrow.  But it will be our first day in the park, so... who knows.



I'll get there in the early hours of Sunday (I won a trip!) and saw a picture of the diner and it looked like there was a refillable drinks mug. I tried searching but no answer yet so I would love to know if there is a refillable drink program at Cabana Bay. Many thanks.


----------



## damo

nobodies36 said:


> I'll get there in the early hours of Sunday (I won a trip!) and saw a picture of the diner and it looked like there was a refillable drinks mug. I tried searching but no answer yet so I would love to know if there is a refillable drink program at Cabana Bay. Many thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

startingtopanic said:


> We are staying at Cabana Bay right now, and are very happy with everything so far.  This place is SUPER nice and we have never stayed anywhere like it before.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, let me know!  I will try to check back at some point tomorrow.  But it will be our first day in the park, so... who knows.



Are you allowed to pool hop?


----------



## damo

andyman8 said:


> To be honest, I've heard a lot of mixed reviews. The hotel itself apparently is very nice and the amenities and theming are wonderful, but it seems that there is still a significant amount of "logistics and backend" problems that need work. A number of AC units in guest rooms don't work, several water pipes apparently blew and aren't providing fresh water to one or two rooms, etc..., but keep in mind, it's their first day and half of the hotel is still under construction. The good news is that, beyond all the Disney media junkies who aren't actually paying for their rooms, there aren't that many people there, so they have some leeway to work these small kinks out. Online, it looks really nice though. Very impressive!



Ya, I've read a few reports that people don't like the pillows.  There sounds like there are a ton of power outlets all over the place, so that is a plus.

Generally though, the reviews are very positive.

Jim Hill had a good article ... http://jimhillmedia.com/editor_in_c...e-going-to-go-over-big-with-baby-boomers.aspx


----------



## Linda67

damo said:


> We believe that to be the case because pool hopping is allowed at all the other hotels.  However, I don't believe it has been confirmed.



Thanks for the info


----------



## glocon

What a fun article! Thanks for linking that for us damo!
I wanna go!

"Jim Hill had a good article ... http://jimhillmedia.com/editor_in_ch...y-boomers.aspx"


----------



## nobodies36

damo said:


>



Thanks damo!

It would be nice if it were possible to have one for parks and resort so we had less mugs to worry about (even if it were the same price $17.99 + $9.99 for each park day relating to length of stay). It would be better for the environment and not mean multiple mugs for guests.


----------



## damo

nobodies36 said:


> Thanks damo!
> 
> It would be nice if it were possible to have one for parks and resort so we had less mugs to worry about (even if it were the same price $17.99 + $9.99 for each park day relating to length of stay). It would be better for the environment and not mean multiple mugs for guests.



I agree.  I wouldn't be surprised to see it happen soon.


----------



## jack presley

Any reports/reviews on the food court yet?


----------



## bjakmom

Can anyone post pics, locations of the pool cabanas?  Are they numbered?  Which ones look like they are in good locations?  We are thinking of taking a day off and spending it at the pool and possibly renting a cabana.  TIA for any cabana insight/info!


----------



## damo

More pics

http://orlandounited.com/2014/03/universals-cabana-bay-beach-resort-is-now-open/

A great walk through video showing lots of details including the outside, gift shop, and all the amenities (overhang cabanas at 15:20ish):

http://www.orlandounited.com/forums/showthread.php/7107-Cabana-Bay-Beach-Resort?p=362878#post362878


----------



## MidnightParade

Great video! Thanks for posting.  Looks great, I can't wait to get there!


----------



## poofiesdream

Does anyone know if the buses can handle electric scooters?


----------



## damo

poofiesdream said:


> Does anyone know if the buses can handle electric scooters?



I believe that they would have transportation for scooters and wheelchairs since the boats do.

Here's a bus video.  It looks like there is perhaps room at the front of the bus for the scooters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPfxDhBI-SY


----------



## RAPstar

Touring Plans has a menu for the Bayside Diner on their site, for anyone curious. I also read on a different site, bowling will be $7.50/person a game, or rent a lane for $45/hour.

http://touringplans.com/universal-orlando/dining/bayliner


----------



## illuminatedillusions

Hey, I've tickets and flights booked for 8 days in September and I am going to stay here! I've never been in any hotel with this theme so it will be fun!

I know it just opened but I was just wondering as I can't figure it out, do all of the rooms have outdoor corridors? Also I always try to request a room close to the reception/dining/transport to parks areas, what would the best room to book so I could be close to these?


----------



## kbknepp

What is it about the pillows that people don't like?


----------



## damo

kbknepp said:


> What is it about the pillows that people don't like?



That they are too firm.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

damo said:


> That they are too firm.



Strange. I found them to be a little soft so I wanted more since I flatten it with my big head. Just goes to show, different strokes for different folks.

Here's the link to my review here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3261638

Also, I added it to TripAdvisor because man they needed some more positive reviews. The stuff people complain about on vacation I can't wrap my head around.


----------



## SueM in MN

damo said:


> I believe that they would have transportation for scooters and wheelchairs since the boats do.
> 
> Here's a bus video.  It looks like there is perhaps room at the front of the bus for the scooters.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPfxDhBI-SY



If they have transportation for guests without disabilities, they are also required to provide transportation for guests with disabilities.

The area toward the front that looks like it has grab bars may be for wheelchairs and ECVs.


----------



## Dee2013

Only going on my experiences in Washington, DC.

The seats immediately behind the driver fold up, which allow for wheelchairs, and I am assuming scooters. There would be a hydraulic lift either at the front or most likely at the mid-rear.

The issue will be that the buses can probably only take 2 wheelchairs at a time.

If this is a make or break, I would call them directly. Sometimes hotels will have wheelchair accessible transportation, but it is a specially equipped van that you have to reserve.


----------



## kbknepp

I have heard that CBBR is putting a hold on credits cards for $100 per day for the option of being able to charge to the room. I have never heard of a hotel with a policy this severe. We are staying 7 nights, so I'm guessing that if we want to charge food and drinks to our room it we should expect a $700 hold at the beginning of our trip? Does anyone know if this is accurate? I don't want any surprises when we arrive, but I can't find any documentation on their websites of this policy.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

kbknepp said:


> I have heard that CBBR is putting a hold on credits cards for $100 per day for the option of being able to charge to the room. I have never heard of a hotel with a policy this severe. We are staying 7 nights, so I'm guessing that if we want to charge food and drinks to our room it we should expect a $700 hold at the beginning of our trip? Does anyone know if this is accurate? I don't want any surprises when we arrive, but I can't find any documentation on their websites of this policy.



I would call the front desk to make sure. This is something I've gotten in the habit of doing as something to budget for during the trip.


----------



## damo

kbknepp said:


> I have heard that CBBR is putting a hold on credits cards for $100 per day for the option of being able to charge to the room. I have never heard of a hotel with a policy this severe. We are staying 7 nights, so I'm guessing that if we want to charge food and drinks to our room it we should expect a $700 hold at the beginning of our trip? Does anyone know if this is accurate? I don't want any surprises when we arrive, but I can't find any documentation on their websites of this policy.



There is mention of it on tripadvisor.


----------



## MidnightParade

I just booked two nights in October! Thanks to all you lovely people on the disboards I actually called in and asked about the CAA/AAA discounts which they do have at Cabana Bay. Its just two of us so we're getting a standard room. Standards are $149 and Poolside Standards are $164 per the US website. Using the CAA/AAA discount I got poolside standard for $147.50 a night.  With taxes  it comes to $332 total for both nights. I just need to bring my CAA card to show at check in. 

So thank you all for the great tip! More money saved to spend on butterbeer and lard lad donuts!


----------



## mevelandry

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Are you allowed to pool hop?



I think I read somewhere that it was possible but I would like to know for sure. 

Anybody know?


----------



## damo

mevelandry said:


> I think I read somewhere that it was possible but I would like to know for sure.
> 
> Anybody know?



latest response is the deluxe hotel patrons can hop between the deluxe hotels only.


----------



## The LK 4

I just booked 4 nights in May with ebates and got an additional 15% off the rate through Orbitz!  I got a Courtyard family suite poolside for 4 adults.  The cost online through Loews was ~$660 including taxes, but I got the same room for $575.    Fingers crossed for soft openings from 5/20-22!


----------



## damo

The LK 4 said:


> I just booked 4 nights in May with ebates and got an additional 15% off the rate through Orbitz!  I got a Courtyard family suite poolside for 4 adults.  The cost online through Loews was ~$660 including taxes, but I got the same room for $575.    Fingers crossed for soft openings from 5/20-22!



Yay!!!

(Courtyard Family Suites sounds like a completely different hotel!!!)


----------



## The LK 4

LOL - yes, it does!


----------



## erinsmom03

kbknepp said:


> I have heard that CBBR is putting a hold on credits cards for $100 per day for the option of being able to charge to the room. I have never heard of a hotel with a policy this severe. We are staying 7 nights, so I'm guessing that if we want to charge food and drinks to our room it we should expect a $700 hold at the beginning of our trip? Does anyone know if this is accurate? I don't want any surprises when we arrive, but I can't find any documentation on their websites of this policy.



They only do this for Debit credit cards.


----------



## erinsmom03

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Are you allowed to pool hop?



This is what it says on the FAQ section of Loews Hotel site regarding pool hopping from Cabana Bay...

"Yes, guests of Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort have access to the all on-site hotel pools, Mandara Spa at Loews Portofino Bay Hotel and the resort Kids Camp. In addition, Cabana Bay guests may dine at any of the restaurants at all three on-site hotels."

It also says the exact same answer on the Universal Orlando website.


----------



## DisneyMissy318

We are booked for a three night stay in October!  Looking forward to it - LOVE the themeing!  Vintage, retro and kitsch!  Just my daughter and I this trip - so booked a standard room.  A new hotel AND HHN - what's not to like?  Will be following along to learn more!  Thanks!


----------



## mevelandry

Hello!

I got questions about the prices coming with activities there:

I heard...

The Gym was complimentary

You'll have to pay 8$ to rent your tube to go in the Lazy River... Is it true? 

There was a fee for Bowling... but how much? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## damo

mevelandry said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got questions about the prices coming with activities there:
> 
> I heard...
> 
> The Gym was complimentary
> 
> You'll have to pay 8$ to rent your tube to go in the Lazy River... Is it true?
> 
> There was a fee for Bowling... but how much?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Bowling is $15/person/hour and shoe rental is $4.

Lazy river doesn't open until June 16.  I don't know if there is a rental fee there.


----------



## mevelandry

Thank you !


----------



## Kathymford

We were planning on booking for just one night this fall at Hard Rock once the AP rates came out, but in all of the DA excitement, we decided on two nights. I could not believe what a great AP rate Cabana Bay had. I am booking here right now!!

Are there any maps or layouts of the rooms. I hadn't even been researching this hotel; I feel so far behind. I'm so excited!


----------



## pixeegrl

Kathymford said:


> We were planning on booking for just one night this fall at Hard Rock once the AP rates came out, but in all of the DA excitement, we decided on two nights. I could not believe what a great AP rate Cabana Bay had. I am booking here right now!!
> 
> Are there any maps or layouts of the rooms. I hadn't even been researching this hotel; I feel so far behind. I'm so excited!



The difference in price is because CB doesn't offer the Unlimited Express Passes. I just wanted to make sure you're aware of that  Though it is supposed to still give you Early Entry and looks like a fun hotel! There are some reviews of it and a Trip Report about it from RapStar I think on the Trip Reports board


----------



## Kathymford

pixeegrl said:


> The difference in price is because CB doesn't offer the Unlimited Express Passes. I just wanted to make sure you're aware of that  Though it is supposed to still give you Early Entry and looks like a fun hotel! There are some reviews of it and a Trip Report about it from RapStar I think on the Trip Reports board



Yes, I'm aware of the no express pass, but I'm more sure I will even leave Potter (lol), and that won't have express yet anyway!!   Thanks though!


----------



## glocon

I am so excited to be spending the last night of our 5 night vacation at Cabana Bay!  Can't wait to check out the lazy river, the bowling alley and the rest. Should be a great ending to our stay at UO!

When I called to change my last night to CBBR from RPR, the reservationist told me that anyone from any of the resorts could come use the lazy river/pool at CBBR in case anyone was wondering. I don't know why I was under the impression that you had to be staying there to use the lazy river. Possibly just confused with SAB lol.


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> I am so excited to be spending the last night of our 5 night vacation at Cabana Bay!  Can't wait to check out the lazy river, the bowling alley and the rest. Should be a great ending to our stay at UO!
> 
> When I called to change my last night to CBBR from RPR, the reservationist told me that anyone from any of the resorts could come use the lazy river/pool at CBBR in case anyone was wondering. I don't know why I was under the impression that you had to be staying there to use the lazy river. Possibly just confused with SAB lol.



_others have been told by reservationist, over the past few weeks, only guests at Cbay were allowed to use the lazy river/pool

if the poliy has changed, it should be put on the website._


----------



## glocon

I thought she might be mistaken about that but wasn't going to argue with her. 

Anyway, after watching a youtube video of someone riding the lazy river at night with the lights twinkling, I felt compelled to do that myself and changed our last day from RPR to CBBR. We'll still have the ep that day, and early the next morning it will be time to start the long 12 hour drive home so we wont need ep then.

Since we have only ever stayed at HRH, this trip should be very interesting since we will be at RPR then CBBR.  Maybe next trip we'll try PBH!


----------



## Bluer101

Does anyone know if the hotel is finished? Call be crazy but we might stay one night July 5 before moving to PBH. We thought of arriving mud morning and spending the day at the pool. Then if they are doing EE for DA on Sunday we can do EE then return to CB and go over to PBH.


----------



## MidnightParade

Was wondering if anyone is aware if Cabana Bay's Bell Services have refrigerators onhand to keep groceries (milk etc) cold? We plan to pick up some groceries on our way to the resort and will probably be there 10:30am so not expecting our room to be ready.


----------



## greenkai3000

Hey y'all.

A few questions please....

Is there a shuttle schedule posted anywhere on here? Does anyone know which building the shuttle stop is closest to? 

Also, is there a thread with pics/menus of the places to eat there?  Thanks!


----------



## ladybugz11

Can you walk from Cabana Bay to City Walk or the parks?


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Anyone have pics? where are the pics??


----------



## MidnightParade

MidnightParade said:


> Was wondering if anyone is aware if Cabana Bay's Bell Services have refrigerators onhand to keep groceries (milk etc) cold? We plan to pick up some groceries on our way to the resort and will probably be there 10:30am so not expecting our room to be ready.



So I found out, according to another website I came across, that yes, luggage services at Cabana Bay has refrigeration. Incase anyone else was curious!


----------



## kogekazu

How far is the resort from the park?


----------



## CPT Tripss

kogekazu said:


> How far is the resort from the park?



On a long weekend with at least two RTs a day, never more than 15 minutes including the wait for the bus.


----------



## GlendaO

Questions 

Do all the rooms have a mini-fridge? We have a standard room, poolside. I wasn't sure if just certain sections. 

Any recommendations on what room/area to request to be close to the shuttle?

Is the entrance to the pathway near the shuttle stop? I'm thinking we'll probably take the shuttle but my understanding is that the walk is only about 10 minutes. 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Tiggr88

CPT Tripss said:


> On a long weekend with at least two RTs a day, never more than 15 minutes including the wait for the bus.



I'm curious. Is the shuttle drop off where the standard guest drop off is where you need to go upstairs through the hub and then through Citywalk? I thought it took about 15 minutes just to walk from that point to the parks.

I searched through some of the threads and one mentioned there might be a map in one of the posts, but I couldn't find it. I found a reference on ***************, but it seemed to indicate the same thing, that the drop off is at the hub and would take around 15 minutes to get to the front gates from there.

If it really is only 15 minutes from lobby to gate, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## DPCummerbund

Quick question for the MODs...

Maybe it's just me,  but every time I see this thread I think it's for Sapphire Falls, the recently announced resort that will be open in 2016. As we get closer to Sapphire Falls opening, things will just get more confusing. Perhaps the title of this thread could be changed to include Cabana Bay in the name?


----------



## kellymarch

Is there a "preferred" area to request at Cabana Bay if we want a poolside tower family suite?


----------



## macraven

DPCummerbund said:


> Quick question for the MODs...
> 
> Maybe it's just me,  but every time I see this thread I think it's for Sapphire Falls, the recently announced resort that will be open in 2016. As we get closer to Sapphire Falls opening, things will just get more confusing. Perhaps the title of this thread could be changed to include Cabana Bay in the name?


_we have an existing thread for sapphire falls.
it's in the stickies.

this 'new hotel' cabana bay thread started in 2012.
it's up to 14 pages at this point._


----------



## DPCummerbund

macraven said:


> _we have an existing thread for sapphire falls.
> it's in the stickies.
> 
> this 'new hotel' cabana bay thread started in 2012.
> it's up to 14 pages at this point._



I am aware that there is an existing thread for Sapphire Falls, and that this thread is for Cabana Bay. My point is that Cabana Bay is no longer the "New Universal Hotel", Sapphire Falls is. If this thread was renamed to "New Universal Hotel - Cabana Bay!" or something like that, people who haven't necessarily followed this thread for two years won't get confused. If this thread keeps its name or doesn't get locked, there's a 100% chance that people will start posting questions about SF in it over the next year.


----------



## macraven

_sapphire isn't opened yet.
got another year for that to happen.

mods can unlock the cabana bay thread and it would be sent to the general thread sections then.
threads alternate in positions based on the number of times peeps post on it.
cabana bay, new thread, has been kept a stickie for this time period as many have questions about it.

in 2016 when sapphire opens, it very possible that new hotel, Cbay will be a general thread.
if postings drop off, no sense in keeping it at the top of the forum page.

sapphire i can see being kept open until the questions drop off.

when HHN is closer, some threads, such as date you are attending, are made stickies so it is easier to find.
when the hhn season is over, it is removed from being a sticky and back to the regular thread section.
then it drops off as time goes back to later pages in the forum.

stickies come and go through out the years._


----------



## schumigirl

I think most people still think of Cabana Bay as the "new" hotel when referencing it. 

That will change next year nearer the time SF is due to open, then yes stickies will usually change.


----------



## damo

DPCummerbund said:


> I am aware that there is an existing thread for Sapphire Falls, and that this thread is for Cabana Bay. My point is that Cabana Bay is no longer the "New Universal Hotel", Sapphire Falls is. If this thread was renamed to "New Universal Hotel - Cabana Bay!" or something like that, people who haven't necessarily followed this thread for two years won't get confused. If this thread keeps its name or doesn't get locked, there's a 100% chance that people will start posting questions about SF in it over the next year.




I agree.  We need a mod or the OP to fix that.  I've gone to this thread a few times thinking it is for something else.  Not sure why this thread was never renamed.  I'm sure it was just an oversight.


----------



## Donnask8pro

Without reading all the back pages, does the new hotel have early entry?


----------



## tricky1

Yes it does.


----------



## Donnask8pro

TY so Much!!


----------



## englishrose47

Asking again here . Has anyone walked from RPR to Cabana , I would like to check out their Food Court!!!


----------



## SanFranciscan

englishrose47 said:


> Asking again here . Has anyone walked from RPR to Cabana , I would like to check out their Food Court!!!



I am sorry that no one has apparently been able to help you.  I could have, but  I have not been coming to this site much lately because failing the physical exam to return to work at Disney World from medical leave just totally broke my heart.  I know that we are all going to be disabled unless we die young, but accepting that I was not so special that I was somehow going to be an exception to the rule to which there are no exceptions was not setting well with me. However, I can get you some information about Cabana Bay and the walk from Royal Pacific because I live across the street from Universal Orlando.  

I have walked all over Universal Orlando because I worked there my first year of living in Orlando.  I don't move very fast because I am an older woman so I can assure you that the walk is do-able on a nice-weather day.  I don't have a really clear memory of the food court, but I do remember getting a snack at a bowling alley there.  I will take a trip over there on Saturday and check out what is there for you.  Do you want to know what is on the menu?  Do you want to know their prices?  If you don't want to walk because the weather is nasty, there is a bus which can take you there.  The driver let me on once when the resort was new knowing that I wasn't a guest of Cabana Bay, and I had some lunch there that day. Perhaps because nostalgia is the goal of Cabana Bay, my lunch kind of reminded me of the old Stucky's diners which used to be off the Interstate Highways I think all across this nation.  Do you remember Stucky's?


----------



## damo

englishrose47 said:


> Asking again here . Has anyone walked from RPR to Cabana , I would like to check out their Food Court!!!



Walk out past Tchoup Tchop and to the convention centre road.  Turn right and then turn left to join up with the pathway.  Should take you about 5 minutes or so to get to Cabana Bay.


----------



## englishrose47

SanFranciscan said:


> I am sorry that no one has apparently been able to help you.  I could have, but  I have not been coming to this site much lately because failing the physical exam to return to work at Disney World from medical leave just totally broke my heart.  I know that we are all going to be disabled unless we die young, but accepting that I was not so special that I was somehow going to be an exception to the rule to which there are no exceptions was not setting well with me. However, I can get you some information about Cabana Bay and the walk from Royal Pacific because I live across the street from Universal Orlando.
> 
> I have walked all over Universal Orlando because I worked there my first year of living in Orlando.  I don't move very fast because I am an older woman so I can assure you that the walk is do-able on a nice-weather day.  I don't have a really clear memory of the food court, but I do remember getting a snack at a bowling alley there.  I will take a trip over there on Saturday and check out what is there for you.  Do you want to know what is on the menu?  Do you want to know their prices?  If you don't want to walk because the weather is nasty, there is a bus which can take you there.  The driver let me on once when the resort was new knowing that I wasn't a guest of Cabana Bay, and I had some lunch there that day. Perhaps because nostalgia is the goal of Cabana Bay, my lunch kind of reminded me of the old Stucky's diners which used to be off the Interstate Highways I think all across this nation.  Do you remember Stucky's?


 Well Thank you, I too am an older woman, I will be travelling with a co escort and 8 Developmentally Disabled individuals, I have seen the menus and it seems reasonable and good choices , as we are staying at RPR  and if the walk is not to bad we may have lunch there on arrival day before heading to US, also may be a supper meal another , plus possibly a breakfast on our departure day. I would be very grateful to learn the time to walk. The individuals will be fine walking , it was just a matter of knowing how long to know if it was worthwhile . Plus I would like to check out y=the resort !!


----------



## SanFranciscan

englishrose47 said:


> Well Thank you, I too am an older woman, I will be travelling with a co escort and 8 Developmentally Disabled individuals, I have seen the menus and it seems reasonable and good choices , as we are staying at RPR  and if the walk is not to bad we may have lunch there on arrival day before heading to US, also may be a supper meal another , plus possibly a breakfast on our departure day. I would be very grateful to learn the time to walk. The individuals will be fine walking , it was just a matter of knowing how long to know if it was worthwhile . Plus I would like to check out y=the resort !!



I had to renew my license for my Braille software for my Internet, but I am back online so maybe my reply isn't too late to help.  I took a walk to the Cabana Bay area.  I would estimate my time to be about 30 minutes.  I knew where I was going because I have walked around here enough to have memorized just about every crack in the sidewalks so my timing is probably pretty good accurate.


----------



## englishrose47

damo said:


> Walk out past Tchoup Tchop and to the convention centre road.  Turn right and then turn left to join up with the pathway.  Should take you about 5 minutes or so to get to Cabana Bay.


 Thank you I will have to write down those directions , I really want to try the food court at least once


----------



## Planogirl

I think that this resort looks so cute. I'm surprised that some others apparently don't. To each their own.

I've probably overlooked it but how much is the parking? Also does it make sense to walk to the Royal Pacific and take the launch or continue the walk from there? I can't quite tell how far the parks are.


----------



## damo

Planogirl said:


> I think that this resort looks so cute. I'm surprised that some others apparently don't. To each their own.
> 
> I've probably overlooked it but how much is the parking? Also does it make sense to walk to the Royal Pacific and take the launch or continue the walk from there? I can't quite tell how far the parks are.



Taking the boat from RPR gets you close to Universal.  Taking the bus gets you to Citywalk.

Parking is $12/night


----------



## Planogirl

We just got back and really, really loved this resort. There is so much to do there and the place is gorgeous. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## 3darlings

We spent a couple of days here last week and overall I would not stay here again.  Granted we have always stayed at one of the other Universal hotels but I decided to try Cabana Bay based on the good reviews and the fact it was a slow time and hopefully we would not need Express Passes.  First of all, the parking situation is terrible on the lazy river side of the hotel (where the standard rooms are).  There is valet only parking on that side now due to the construction going on all around the hotel (Sapphire Falls and an addition onto Cabana Bay).  We originally were told we would be in that end (when we arrived early to take advantage of early entry that day) and would need to valet park our car.  When we came back later in the day to get our stuff, the woman at the valet desk told me it would take 15-20 minutes to get our car.  I was hoping she was exaggerating - she wasn't.  It took 15 minutes.  When I asked why, they told me their valet garage has been moved further away (again due to construction) so it is now pretty far.  Luckily we got upgraded to the Starlight Building and self park was available so we didn't have to valet park after that.  But the whole valet only parking thing is terrible and the whole area in the front of the hotel is a zoo. Then we disliked the buses.  Although they do come often, we always had to stand and they pickup and drop you off past City Walk and almost all the way to the parking garage.  The location just seemed very inconvenient and a long walk before you even get the gate.  And lastly, we will never go without the Express Pass option again.  The crowd calendars said our days were slow days but it sure didn't feel like that.  It was jammed - especially with large Brazilian and South American groups.  I will be first to admit that we are spoiled after previous trips with EP, but I will not go without them again.  The Early Entry for HP was good, but not nearly as helpful as I thought especially for IOA HP stuff (which did not have EE) which was already jammed by the time we arrived there via the train.  Also, you need to account for quite a bit of time to take the bus, walk to the gate from the bus stop, walk out to the HP section, and then the long ride process to really take advantage of EE.  You can't really get much in before the crowds descend unless you get there really early.  We found the food court to be ok but really overpriced (I know but it was worse than Disney).  The fitness center was great.  The pool areas at Cabana Bay are great as well but it was cold when we were there so it wasn't as pleasant as it could be.  I could maybe see it being worth it with nice weather and if you are concentrating on just staying there and enjoying the water area (as opposed to the parks).  Anyway, just my two cents.  Overall Cabana Bay is a nice hotel (definitely nicer than the Disney Values) but I would recommend paying a little more and staying in Royal Pacific to get the added perks.


----------



## squirrel

Anyone been recently?  Are all the refill mugs the same (seems like it from any photos I have seen).  How do families keep the mugs straight as to which one is who's?  At Disney they had different colors so it was easy.  The ones at CB don't even have handles (that I saw from photos) to hang a tag on.


----------



## 2girlsmom

They did have different colors when we were there last summer.


----------



## dixonsontour

They had handles and different colours in October


----------



## squirrel

Thanks, love handles on mugs!  Not sure why all the photos I have seen don't show handles or different colored lids.


----------



## dixonsontour

There is a photo of the mugs in my latest trip report.

2014 all mugs were identical with no handles - turquoise with orange lid. Oct 2015 they had mugs with handles , turqouise and some halloween ones.

Mugs on sale Oct 2015

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMv6e1M7c3wY99NgPMC3UceSVRnVckdzy3eLIaX


----------



## dixonsontour

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNN8-37_HGbxHx2aBiSU-rihv-JVBmmx0o91u8n

photo showing mug handles


----------



## squirrel

dixonsontour said:


> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNN8-37_HGbxHx2aBiSU-rihv-JVBmmx0o91u8n
> 
> photo showing mug handles


Thanks, the links don't work for me.  I hope they have two different ones in September.  I must have seen old photos then.


----------



## dixonsontour




----------



## dixonsontour




----------



## dixonsontour




----------



## dixonsontour

sorry no idea what i've done with the links have posted pics now


----------



## squirrel

Thanks, now that I know there are handles I will bring a tag to tag mine so my niece doesn't drink out of my cup.  If they have the Halloween mugs in September I'm guessing she will want that one as will I.


----------



## caryrae

I've never stayed at a Universal Resort and was wondering does Cabana Bay have some kind of express or online check in to speed up the process? Also I saw there is a walkway to the parks which I believe was about a mile long, is it faster to get to the parks walking or taking a shuttle, where does the shuttle drop you off? We are going towards the end of April.


----------



## Skiton

If you're in decent shape and a fast walker, we found it faster to take the path. With kids along, it was a wash. Also depends on how long you have to wait to get on a shuttle, or how long it takes for the shuttle to fill up and leave when you're heading back to the hotel. The shuttle drops you off at the escalators in front of City Walk, so you still have a pretty good hike from there to the park entrances.

I don't remember express check in, but it was a quick and smooth process for us.


caryrae said:


> I've never stayed at a Universal Resort and was wondering does Cabana Bay have some kind of express or online check in to speed up the process? Also I saw there is a walkway to the parks which I believe was about a mile long, is it faster to get to the parks walking or taking a shuttle, where does the shuttle drop you off? We are going towards the end of April.


----------



## johnaalexis

Hi guys! I'm planning an upcoming trip to Universal and staying at Cabana Bay! My question is what is the breakfast like at CB? Do you have any favorite breakfast places in CityWalk or the Parks? THANKS


----------



## squirrel

Here is the breakfast menu at CB- https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_Bayliner_Breakfast_Menu_December_2014_tcm13-50516.pdf


----------



## Skiton

Also, the food court has a lot of take-and-go breakfast items. We were there over the holidays and didn't have time for a sit down breakfast before we left at 6:30 a.m. for the parks, so we got cereal and fruit and hard-boiled eggs the night before. Put it in the fridge and it was an easy, quick meal the next morning.


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know if there is a microwave or toasters in the food court?


----------



## johnaalexis

squirrel said:


> Here is the breakfast menu at CB- https://www.universalorlando.com/Images/pdf_Bayliner_Breakfast_Menu_December_2014_tcm13-50516.pdf


Thank you! This was very helpful! I had found this menu once before a while back and the could never find it again, I do appreciate this!


----------



## johnaalexis

Skiton said:


> Also, the food court has a lot of take-and-go breakfast items. We were there over the holidays and didn't have time for a sit down breakfast before we left at 6:30 a.m. for the parks, so we got cereal and fruit and hard-boiled eggs the night before. Put it in the fridge and it was an easy, quick meal the next morning.



6:30am! That seems early! We are attending in mid-September should we be going this early too?


----------



## squirrel

johnaalexis said:


> 6:30am! That seems early! We are attending in mid-September should we be going this early too?


I'm going at the beginning of September the park hours should be 9am open and EE at 8am.  I'm planning on leaving the resort about 7:30am for EE.

I think the other poster went during summer or a busier time when the parks opened at 8 and the EE was at 7 am.


----------



## johnaalexis

Ah okay, we are going on weekdays and planning to hit up EE, Thanks for the tip! I've been wondering when the park hours come out for September, so thanks!


----------



## Skiton

johnaalexis said:


> 6:30am! That seems early! We are attending in mid-September should we be going this early too?



No, you shouldn't. We were there for New Years Eve and the early entrance was at 7:00 a.m, so we wanted to be there by 6:45. I think normally early entrance isn't until at least 8:00.


----------



## Kriii

First trip to Universal in about 5 years is coming up late June and I am open to any tips. The trip is for 3 days and four nights coming at the tail end of a beach vacation.  Last time, we stayed at the Royal Pacific (I think that is the name) and had the tickets that allowed us to go to the front of the line. This time, we are a larger group of 4 adults and one child and looking to save money so we are staying at Cabana Bay in a suite. There is a possiblity that a 5th adult will be added on at a later date. Should this suite be large enough or should we add a room at that point? We don´t have the front of the line feature for the tickets so  we plan to go to the park super early. How early would this be though? Also, we will have a rental car during our beach week. I am wondering if we should keep it for the Universal trip or just use the bus system for the parks and City Walk. We could take a cab to the airport when we depart. I am not a huge fan of the busses at Disney but will use them when necessary. Are the wait times for busses long like they are at Disney?Thanks in advance!


----------



## squirrel

Kriii said:


> First trip to Universal in about 5 years is coming up late June and I am open to any tips. The trip is for 3 days and four nights coming at the tail end of a beach vacation.  Last time, we stayed at the Royal Pacific (I think that is the name) and had the tickets that allowed us to go to the front of the line. This time, we are a larger group of 4 adults and one child and looking to save money so we are staying at Cabana Bay in a suite. There is a possiblity that a 5th adult will be added on at a later date. Should this suite be large enough or should we add a room at that point? We don´t have the front of the line feature for the tickets so  we plan to go to the park super early. How early would this be though? Also, we will have a rental car during our beach week. I am wondering if we should keep it for the Universal trip or just use the bus system for the parks and City Walk. We could take a cab to the airport when we depart. I am not a huge fan of the busses at Disney but will use them when necessary. Are the wait times for busses long like they are at Disney?Thanks in advance!


I haven't been yet but from everything I have read the buses run continually and the ride is less than 10 minutes so your wait is only 5-7 minutes.  The Universal resorts charge for parking, Cabana Bay is lower than the others.  For the family suite I believe they sleep 6 so there is two queen beds and then a pull out in the living area.  It's up to you if you want another room.  The last few days of June 27-29th both parks open at 7am for EE.  The rest of the month Universal is open at 8am for EE.


----------



## johnaalexis

Kriii said:


> First trip to Universal in about 5 years is coming up late June and I am open to any tips. The trip is for 3 days and four nights coming at the tail end of a beach vacation.  Last time, we stayed at the Royal Pacific (I think that is the name) and had the tickets that allowed us to go to the front of the line. This time, we are a larger group of 4 adults and one child and looking to save money so we are staying at Cabana Bay in a suite. There is a possiblity that a 5th adult will be added on at a later date. Should this suite be large enough or should we add a room at that point? We don´t have the front of the line feature for the tickets so  we plan to go to the park super early. How early would this be though? Also, we will have a rental car during our beach week. I am wondering if we should keep it for the Universal trip or just use the bus system for the parks and City Walk. We could take a cab to the airport when we depart. I am not a huge fan of the busses at Disney but will use them when necessary. Are the wait times for busses long like they are at Disney?Thanks in advance!



I stayed with my family in a Cabana Bay suite in May of 2015, My parents (40s), my grandmother and family friend (60's), My self (20s) and My brother (Teens). We are all about average sized (my dad being a bit above average) but we tend to pack a lot of stuff (well my mom does) and after or universal stay we were going on a 7 day cruise so we had even more stuff! Even with all our luggage and souvenirs there was plenty of room. Another thing I remember is the safe was quite large, we fit four full sized ipads, a MacBook, and two ipad minis in it and we could have fit one or two more things!  We all slept comfortably 2 in each bed and 2 on the couch pull out. There isn't a door to divide the bedroom area from the living room (its more like a half wall with the kitchenette on the other side) my dad tends to be a snorer and we still heard him in the bedroom it was very little. My parents said they slept very well on the pullout couch that it was "good and thick" or not a thin mattress like some pull outs tend to be. I thought the beds were soft and cozy. The bathroom was larger and had a large counter area around the sink. Enough to fit the makeup and hair products of four women! haha As for the kitchentte we didn't use it much because we mostly because we ate at the parks but any leftovers we took back for snack stayed good in the fridge and the microwave works just like a microwave should.

We loved the pool! The water was nice and warm and it was huge! Although we swam mostly after dark, there were around 15-20 people in the pool too, but because of this size it felt like we had it too our selves. Galaxy Bowl was awesome! The nachos were the best!

Our buses from Cabana Bay to the Universal Parks were always clean! We never waited for then five minutes for a bus, and the drive on the bus is only about a mile so it didn't take us very long. The buses drop you off right up front near bag checks. We drove though some parking areas and I have parked at universal before, and if you take a car you'll pay for parking (I think 18-20 dollars, but I could be wrong about that) in a garage and then could walk a ways to the park (depending on where you get placed) 

Cabana Bays overnight parking is like $12 (I think) I'm planning a trip now for September and that what my TA told me 

Cabana Bay does NOT offer express passes with your stay, so if you would want those again you'd have to buy them unfortunately  

As for Disney busses it been about 5 years since I'm not as recently versed in Disney. Sorry


----------



## billlaurie

Skiton said:


> If you're in decent shape and a fast walker, we found it faster to take the path. With kids along, it was a wash. Also depends on how long you have to wait to get on a shuttle, or how long it takes for the shuttle to fill up and leave when you're heading back to the hotel. The shuttle drops you off at the escalators in front of City Walk, so you still have a pretty good hike from there to the park entrances.
> 
> I don't remember express check in, but it was a quick and smooth process for us.


Another option is to take the boat from RPR. The boat drops you off closer to the parks and going through the security checkpoint is faster than the one at the escalators. I believe you will be able to take the boat from Sapphire Falls when it opens, which will be a good option for Cabana Bay guests as well. Check in was a breeze.


----------



## billlaurie

squirrel said:


> Thanks, now that I know there are handles I will bring a tag to tag mine so my niece doesn't drink out of my cup.  If they have the Halloween mugs in September I'm guessing she will want that one as will I.


We were just there and the mugs have different colored handles with lids matching the handles. We bought two (blue and green) but I am pretty sure there were more options.


----------



## squirrel

billlaurie said:


> We were just there and the mugs have different colored handles with lids matching the handles. We bought two (blue and green) but I am pretty sure there were more options.


Thanks, still going to bring a tag for mine as I know my niece will pick the same as me.  I love blue (any shade) and now aqua is her new favorite color.


----------



## Kriii

squirrel said:


> I haven't been yet but from everything I have read the buses run continually and the ride is less than 10 minutes so your wait is only 5-7 minutes.  The Universal resorts charge for parking, Cabana Bay is lower than the others.  For the family suite I believe they sleep 6 so there is two queen beds and then a pull out in the living area.  It's up to you if you want another room.  The last few days of June 27-29th both parks open at 7am for EE.  The rest of the month Universal is open at 8am for EE.


  Helpful info! Many thanks!


----------



## Kriii

johnaalexis said:


> I stayed with my family in a Cabana Bay suite in May of 2015, My parents (40s), my grandmother and family friend (60's), My self (20s) and My brother (Teens). We are all about average sized (my dad being a bit above average) but we tend to pack a lot of stuff (well my mom does) and after or universal stay we were going on a 7 day cruise so we had even more stuff! Even with all our luggage and souvenirs there was plenty of room. Another thing I remember is the safe was quite large, we fit four full sized ipads, a MacBook, and two ipad minis in it and we could have fit one or two more things!  We all slept comfortably 2 in each bed and 2 on the couch pull out. There isn't a door to divide the bedroom area from the living room (its more like a half wall with the kitchenette on the other side) my dad tends to be a snorer and we still heard him in the bedroom it was very little. My parents said they slept very well on the pullout couch that it was "good and thick" or not a thin mattress like some pull outs tend to be. I thought the beds were soft and cozy. The bathroom was larger and had a large counter area around the sink. Enough to fit the makeup and hair products of four women! haha As for the kitchentte we didn't use it much because we mostly because we ate at the parks but any leftovers we took back for snack stayed good in the fridge and the microwave works just like a microwave should.
> 
> We loved the pool! The water was nice and warm and it was huge! Although we swam mostly after dark, there were around 15-20 people in the pool too, but because of this size it felt like we had it too our selves. Galaxy Bowl was awesome! The nachos were the best!
> 
> Our buses from Cabana Bay to the Universal Parks were always clean! We never waited for then five minutes for a bus, and the drive on the bus is only about a mile so it didn't take us very long. The buses drop you off right up front near bag checks. We drove though some parking areas and I have parked at universal before, and if you take a car you'll pay for parking (I think 18-20 dollars, but I could be wrong about that) in a garage and then could walk a ways to the park (depending on where you get placed)
> 
> Cabana Bays overnight parking is like $12 (I think) I'm planning a trip now for September and that what my TA told me
> 
> Cabana Bay does NOT offer express passes with your stay, so if you would want those again you'd have to buy them unfortunately
> 
> As for Disney busses it been about 5 years since I'm not as recently versed in Disney. Sorry


 I appreciate your information a lot! Sounds like CB will be a good choice!


----------



## JOCAmom

billlaurie said:


> Another option is to take the boat from RPR. The boat drops you off closer to the parks and going through the security checkpoint is faster than the one at the escalators. I believe you will be able to take the boat from Sapphire Falls when it opens, which will be a good option for Cabana Bay guests as well. Check in was a breeze.



Do you remember about how long the walk was from Cabana Bay to Royal Pacific?  Did you stick to the pathway and then branch off to Royal Pacific?  I looked at Google maps and they showed two different ways to get to Royal Pacific.


----------



## billlaurie

I would estimate about a 10 minute walk. We stayed on the path.


----------



## JOCAmom

billlaurie said:


> I would estimate about a 10 minute walk. We stayed on the path.



Thanks!


----------



## ItsNotMuchofaTail

My DD and I just got back from a 4 night stay at Cabana Bay - we loved it!
So clean, so fun, we loved the Lazy River.  We were in Americana and never ventured over to the other pool.
I liked the food court options and the Hideaway Bar was a great place to stop for a drink to take poolside.

They only had black and brownish handled mugs when were there so we both got black.  I think my DD drank her weight in Icees, lol.

Buses were plentiful, clean and fast.  I daresay I liked the resort better than any WDW one I have stayed at, its definitely above a Disney value as people have said.


----------



## johnaalexis

Just booked my Universal stay at Cabana Bay for September this year!


----------



## youngb1978

Is there Maps to show you the walking paths to the other hotels and to universal


----------



## macraven

_from Cbay, you will walk past sf and rpr

from city walk, you can use the boat taxis to reach hrh or pbh.
both are easy to walk to.
hrh is very close to the studios.

walking paths are well marked.
many that stay at those hotels do walk to the parks if you don't use the water taxi._


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know if a gallon of milk will fit in the fridge?  If not, would a half gallon?


----------



## johnaalexis

If I remember correctly, and I used pictures to jog my memory, the fridge is a mini fridge. So, a half gallon would probably be best. I did also check the resorts site and it calls it a mini fridge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



The fridge is directly below the microwave. I hope this helps with your planning!!!


----------



## johnaalexis

Based on the resorts site calling the refrigerators a "Mini Fridge" I would say a half gallon would be better accommodated  Here is a picture of the fridges! Located on the left under the microwave! Hope this helps


----------



## izzy1070

We will be staying at Cabana Bay for one night in April.  We have only stayed at Disney and i dont know the ins and outs of Universal.  Can you do early check in?  Do they have room preferences or location requests?  Is there anything i need to do before our trip?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## squirrel

izzy1070 said:


> We will be staying at Cabana Bay for one night in April.  We have only stayed at Disney and i dont know the ins and outs of Universal.  Can you do early check in?  Do they have room preferences or location requests?  Is there anything i need to do before our trip?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You can check in as soon as you arrive, your room may not be ready but they can text you just like Disney when it is.

Location is already picked by you when you book - if you booked Tower than you are in Americana or Continental (interior hallways and doors), Courtyard has the other three buildings that are not attached to the main building (outside doors).

Requests- some prefer higher floors for the possible view, others like lower ones as the water pressure seems better.


----------



## KELLY

Is there a toaster in the suites?   We will be there for 8  nights before disney so trying to figure out what we need for snacks.


----------



## Heidi K

KELLY said:


> Is there a toaster in the suites?   We will be there for 8  nights before disney so trying to figure out what we need for snacks.


No toaster.


----------



## dixonsontour

I posted a message on their Facebook page today and they said bowl for kid price is still on. Yay! This was $9 12-4 weekdays inc shoe hire. We got an hour as there were two of us, bigger groups get longer.


----------



## johnaalexis

dixonsontour said:


> I posted a message on their Facebook pace today and they said bowl for kid price is still on. Yay! This was $9 12-4 weekdays inc shoe hire. We got an hour as there were two of us, bigger groups get longer.



So a vacationer could visit Galaxy Bowl on a weekday between 12 - 4 and only pay $9 to bowl! Wow! Good deal! Will keep this in mind in case there is a rainy day!

PS, Love love love your Trip Reports!


----------



## dixonsontour

johnaalexis said:


> So a vacationer could visit Galaxy Bowl on a weekday between 12 - 4 and only pay $9 to bowl! Wow! Good deal! Will keep this in mind in case there is a rainy day!
> 
> PS, Love love love your Trip Reports!



Thank you

Offers can change, I'll ask again when we check in. We had fun and I thought it was a good price.


----------



## johnaalexis

dixonsontour said:


> Thank you
> 
> Offers can change, I'll ask again when we check in. We had fun and I thought it was a good price.


Agreed. I plan to call CBBR closer to my trip date to ask about any fun things going on while we are there.


----------



## WeezieWoo17

johnaalexis said:


> View attachment 156028
> Based on the resorts site calling the refrigerators a "Mini Fridge" I would say a half gallon would be better accommodated  Here is a picture of the fridges! Located on the left under the microwave! Hope this helps



Is the picture of the "kitchen" areas in all the rooms at CBBR? This is our first trip to Universal. We have poolside standard room.

It looks nice!


----------



## dixonsontour

WeezieWoo17 said:


> Is the picture of the "kitchen" areas in all the rooms at CBBR? This is our first trip to Universal. We have poolside standard room.
> 
> It looks nice!



No the kitchen is in the suites. The regular rooms have a refrigerator under the tv. We have stayed in a standard room twice and thought there was plenty of room for 3 of us.


----------



## macraven

dixonsontour said:


> No the kitchen is in the suites. The regular rooms have a refrigerator under the tv. We have stayed in a standard room twice and thought there was plenty of room for 3 of us.


_i'm glad you explained that as i was wondering if it had a kitchen area separate from the bedroom/living room._


----------



## dixonsontour

The standard rooms are 2 queen beds, small table and 2 chairs and a storage unit under the tv - the fridge is in the orange cupboard. The bathroom has a sink outside. There is also a closet with a safe.

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/CBBR/Accommodations/Standard-Rooms.aspx


----------



## dixonsontour

Link for the suites

https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/CBBR/Accommodations/Family-Suites.aspx

They are similar to the standard room but have an extra area divided from the room by a screen with a sleeper sofa and small kitchen area


----------



## Emma1987

There's a lot of renovations at Cabana Bay this year and is causing disruption. They are expanding their rooms in a new building and also building a parking lot. 
Not sure how much disruption is being caused but I've heard its just not nice to look at.


----------



## Julie's Haircut

johnaalexis said:


> View attachment 156028
> Based on the resorts site calling the refrigerators a "Mini Fridge" I would say a half gallon would be better accommodated  Here is a picture of the fridges! Located on the left under the microwave! Hope this helps



DW and I are booked into a Family Suite in early May.  I can't tell from the photo.  Do the suites have a coffee maker?  When we stayed at Portofino two years ago, I'm pretty sure there was a small Keurig.


----------



## gatordoc

Moved...


----------



## damo

Julie's Haircut said:


> DW and I are booked into a Family Suite in early May.  I can't tell from the photo.  Do the suites have a coffee maker?  When we stayed at Portofino two years ago, I'm pretty sure there was a small Keurig.



The coffee maker is not a Keurig but there is a coffee maker.  Here is a great trip report with photos and you can see the coffee maker.  http://**************.net/2014/12/1...cabana-bay-beach-resort-at-universal-orlando/


----------



## Julie's Haircut

damo said:


> The coffee maker is not a Keurig but there is a coffee maker.  Here is a great trip report with photos and you can see the coffee maker.  http://**************.net/2014/12/1...cabana-bay-beach-resort-at-universal-orlando/


Thanks.  As long as there is some type of coffee maker, DW will be happy.  And a fridge for real milk is a plus instead of using that powdered creamer.

Thanks also for the link detailing Cabana Bay resort.


----------



## chabs

I thought I would give a mini review since we just stayed here a couple of weeks ago. You could definitely fit a couple of gallons of milk in that fridge, it's bigger than it looks in that picture and you could move the shelves around. 

I was not especially impressed with the CB, as much as I wanted to love it. We usually stay at the Portofino or RP, but we needed a room with 3 beds or 2 rooms and the suite was the only thing I could find because we booked at the last minute.  My first impression was that our furnishings were really worn and dirty. I was surprised because you would think that it would still look pretty new, since the hotel is not that old. The two side chairs were outright filthy but maybe the housekeeping is just off because we found a child's sweatshirt in our closet. 

The pullout bed is outright torture to try to sleep on.  Nobody could sleep on it so our idea of everyone having their own bed went out the window after 2 hours of us switching around and trying to sleep on that sofa "bed". You literally might as well sleep on the floor-it's that hard.  I didn't particularly love the beds or bedding but they weren't awful. 

Towels were so thin and worn they were see-through.  I did like the bathroom set up and thought they were cute little rooms, just wished they'd put a little more money into the bedding and towels.   We were near the construction and never heard it once in the 3 nights we were there. Was sorry that we never had a chance to use the pool but it looked like fun. 

Check out day was a mess because we had to unexpectedly leave a day early and the computers were down so nobody could check in or out. They were offering free meals to people checking in because they had to wait which I thought was nice of them. Food court for us was not good, we ate there once for dinner and that was enough. Food in the parks was much better.   If I had to compare it to the All Stars at Disney, I would say that it's a couple of steps below. I really wanted to love it because we love all things Universal, but it just wasn't what I expected.


----------



## dixonsontour

Sorry it didn't live up to expectations Chabs. We are in a suite this time after two fantastic stays in a normal room at Cabana we shall see. We have stayed all stars twice and rate Cabana way ahead that. We are all different and unfortunately dirty/worn doesn't sound good. Our experience has always been fresh, new and clean at Cabana. Fingers crossed same next month.


----------



## tinkerone

Is there a coffee maker in the standard rooms?  We didn't need a suite but a coffee maker would be great.


----------



## Kivara

tinkerone said:


> Is there a coffee maker in the standard rooms?  We didn't need a suite but a coffee maker would be great.



Yes! Here is the list of included (and optional add-on) amenities in a standard CB room:

One (1) 40" flat panel television with HD channels
2 queen size beds
Cuisinart single coffee pod brewer
Mini refrigerator
Iron, ironing board, hairdryer and in-room safe
Complimentary* wireless internet access in each guest room and most common areas of the hotel
Upgrade to Premium Plus^ wireless internet access for optimal entertainment and business needs


----------



## spima3

Question on parking.  From another thread, it appears the parking area near the area we are staying, standard rooms, requires valet parking, due to construction?

How does that work?  and is it already included in the parking fee?


----------



## TommyJK

spima3 said:


> Question on parking.  From another thread, it appears the parking area near the area we are staying, standard rooms, requires valet parking, due to construction?
> 
> How does that work?  and is it already included in the parking fee?



Yes.  We had the same issue (only self parking available was on the back side of the building due to construction).  We used Valet.  No extra cost except if you decide to tip the valet guys when they bring you your car.


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

chabs said:


> I thought I would give a mini review since we just stayed here a couple of weeks ago. You could definitely fit a couple of gallons of milk in that fridge, it's bigger than it looks in that picture and you could move the shelves around.
> 
> I was not especially impressed with the CB, as much as I wanted to love it. We usually stay at the Portofino or RP, but we needed a room with 3 beds or 2 rooms and the suite was the only thing I could find because we booked at the last minute.  My first impression was that our furnishings were really worn and dirty. I was surprised because you would think that it would still look pretty new, since the hotel is not that old. The two side chairs were outright filthy but maybe the housekeeping is just off because we found a child's sweatshirt in our closet.
> 
> The pullout bed is outright torture to try to sleep on.  Nobody could sleep on it so our idea of everyone having their own bed went out the window after 2 hours of us switching around and trying to sleep on that sofa "bed". You literally might as well sleep on the floor-it's that hard.  I didn't particularly love the beds or bedding but they weren't awful.
> 
> Towels were so thin and worn they were see-through.  I did like the bathroom set up and thought they were cute little rooms, just wished they'd put a little more money into the bedding and towels.   We were near the construction and never heard it once in the 3 nights we were there. Was sorry that we never had a chance to use the pool but it looked like fun.
> 
> Check out day was a mess because we had to unexpectedly leave a day early and the computers were down so nobody could check in or out. They were offering free meals to people checking in because they had to wait which I thought was nice of them. Food court for us was not good, we ate there once for dinner and that was enough. Food in the parks was much better.   If I had to compare it to the All Stars at Disney, I would say that it's a couple of steps below. I really wanted to love it because we love all things Universal, but it just wasn't what I expected.



Wow. Could not disagree more. I wouldn't be caught dead at an All-Stars but have thoroughly enjoyed every single stay at Cabana thus far.


----------



## avic77

What is the difference between Tower and Courtyard family suite rooms? Is one located loser to the lazy river area?


----------



## dixonsontour

avic77 said:


> What is the difference between Tower and Courtyard family suite rooms? Is one located loser to the lazy river area?



Yes tower rooms on lazy river side and internal corridor. Courtyard side is motel style and pool has a slide.


----------



## sersee05

Right now the rooms are at $179.  My daughter is going in December for two days. Is this a regular rate for Cabana or will it go up? She is trying to save enough money to book


----------



## macraven

Summer has high rates
Some dates in December also

Are you looking at standard rooms or rooms with a view and location ?

Check the UO booking site and put in general dates and hotels onsite to get an idea of various costs

Weekend rates can run higher than week days
Room rates from the 25 to ny is high

If your daughter is going with friends, one must be 21 to book and check in


----------



## sersee05

Standard rooms.  They are going 12/21-12/23.   On the UO website , it is $179 for those dates. I wasn't sure if they would go up or change?


----------



## macraven

Rates can go up when the hotel starts booking more rooms out

Example
I booked my room at rpr many months ago at $181
The same room if you booked it two weeks ago was $260

My stay is this early October


Suggest they book soon as dec 23 could fill up or raise the room rate


----------



## Lee Matthews

We've just booked to stay at Cabana Bay for the 1st time next January. Originally we were going to stay at Old Key West this September but the costs just kept spiralling out of control and after factors meant we had to cancel.

Being from the UK we think we've bagged a bargain of a deal for Cabana Bay for 2 weeks. Under 1 3rd of the price we were going to pay in September. 

Understand that it's not Disney and this is the first time I'm staying off property but i think this can still be an amazing trip.

So for those who don't want to drive and are going to Disney quite a bit, is everyone using Uber to get too and from Cabana Bay? Can uber do return trips to save even more or are there tricks like going to a Disney resort then using the Disney busses to get around?

Really interested in people tips and tricks here


----------



## squirrel

Does anyone know if you can bring your mug back from previous trips and pay for it to work at CB?  Do they give you a bit off since you have your own mug?


----------



## kbelle8995

squirrel said:


> Does anyone know if you can bring your mug back from previous trips and pay for it to work at CB?  Do they give you a bit off since you have your own mug?



I believe that you can.  But there is no discount.


----------



## Patience

I went ahead and reserved Cabana Bay for a 5 night stay beginning February 21 which is the Tuesday after Presidents Day.  The rate is currently $174 per night.  If we could go the week before President's Day it is substantially cheaper but we can't.  I will keep my eye out for discounts but is that at all realistic?


----------



## macraven

Patience said:


> I went ahead and reserved Cabana Bay for a 5 night stay beginning February 21 which is the Tuesday after Presidents Day.  The rate is currently $174 per night.  If we could go the week before President's Day it is substantially cheaper but we can't.  I will keep my eye out for discounts but is that at all realistic?


Ouch that is high for Cbay

Keep checking your dates in case they drop
We never know when and if rates will fall

If a hotel does not have the occupancy level they want for certain dates, they can and do drop rates to fill rooms.

Or release special codes for discounted rooms


----------



## Patience

macraven said:


> Ouch that is high for Cbay
> 
> Keep checking your dates in case they drop
> We never know when and if rates will fall
> 
> If a hotel does not have the occupancy level they want for certain dates, they can and do drop rates to fill rooms.
> 
> Or release special codes for discounted rooms



Thanks for the response.  Yes, I thought it was high too.  We really want to stay onsite to avoid driving to the parks everyday.  I'll keep looking and hope it goes down a bit.


----------



## GiggleGoddess

Does anyone have a copy of the resort map that you get at check in?


----------



## tinkerone

GiggleGoddess said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the resort map that you get at check in?


https://www.bing.com/images/search?...65e6714d0d2903800f048d463082d51do0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## squirrel

Fire pit question, What is used to make the fire pit?  I'm allergic to smoke (wood and cigarette) would I be able to go near the fire pit to make smores?  

I wasn't planning on but I found a decent price on a smores kit so I thought I would bring it along.


----------



## 5ofus

We're heading to Cabana Bay in a few weeks   Can anybody tell me if they will accept a package for us prior to arrival?


----------



## squirrel

5ofus said:


> We're heading to Cabana Bay in a few weeks   Can anybody tell me if they will accept a package for us prior to arrival?


Yes, I saw the address information on one of the threads (maybe the Things I Wish I Knew about Cabana Bay)


----------



## buzznina

We just booked a standard poolside room and thought I read that they are only in the Continental and Americana buildings, is this correct? Can you make any room/building request? Any suggestions?


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

macraven said:


> Ouch that is high for Cbay
> 
> Keep checking your dates in case they drop
> We never know when and if rates will fall
> 
> If a hotel does not have the occupancy level they want for certain dates, they can and do drop rates to fill rooms.
> 
> Or release special codes for discounted rooms




So if $174 for Cabana Bay is an "ouch" I'm thinking $199 for Spring break is a "that really freaking hurts"!!   =(

This is our first year being stuck on the school systems schedule and its hurting my heart.


----------



## Carrol

squirrel said:


> Fire pit question, What is used to make the fire pit?  I'm allergic to smoke (wood and cigarette) would I be able to go near the fire pit to make smores?
> 
> I wasn't planning on but I found a decent price on a smores kit so I thought I would bring it along.



The fire pits are gas.  One of them is a smoking area so be sure to avoid that one.


----------



## squirrel

Smoking was everywhere at the resort.  Last day my niece and I walked to Sapphire Falls and took their water taxi to the park.  Was yelled at by a smoker when I asked her to put out her cigarette while I waited for DM.  She was in the stroller parking sitting with her granddaughter (not a DSA). 

One night I couldn't even go out either side of the back of the resort to make s'mores with my niece.

I wouldn't stay at Cabana Bay again.  I would try Sapphire Falls or one of the other Universal Resorts, just not for 9 nights.  I noticed that even SF had a DSA right outside the back of the hotel where you have to walk to get to the water taxi


----------



## LindaBabe

Lee Matthews said:


> So for those who don't want to drive and are going to Disney quite a bit, is everyone using Uber to get too and from Cabana Bay? Can uber do return trips to save even more or are there tricks like going to a Disney resort then using the Disney busses to get around?
> 
> Really interested in people tips and tricks here


  If I was going to Disney "quite a bit" I would NOT be staying at Universal!  The transportation costs from one to the other are going to negate any "savings".  IF it were me - and staying on Disney Property is not financially possible - I would be at the closest possible off property resort for the Disney portion of my trip.


----------



## Goofy41

Hi, i'm new to this thread and wanted to know what else is there to do outside of this resort. I've never stayed in this area, always on Disney, but have only been to the theme parks. we never visited the surrounding area..


----------



## macraven

You interested in other forms of entertainment outside of the UO parks and hotels?
Is that the question?

Sea world, discovery cove, Aquatica etc


----------



## Goofy41

Sorry, what I meant was, similar to Old Town, Irlo Bronson Hwy by Disney, that road is loaded with things to do..


----------



## Goofy41

squirrel said:


> Fire pit question, What is used to make the fire pit?  I'm allergic to smoke (wood and cigarette) would I be able to go near the fire pit to make smores?
> 
> I wasn't planning on but I found a decent price on a smores kit so I thought I would bring it along.


----------



## Goofy41

how do u add the ticker to your signature.. what option is it, its giving me 4 choices


----------



## pcstang

International drive has a ton of things to do. More so than 192 /Irlo Bronson. It is just across I4 from Cabana Bay.


----------



## squirrel

Goofy41 said:


> how do u add the ticker to your signature.. what option is it, its giving me 4 choices


I believe if you click on mine or any other ticker you like it will take you to the site to make your own then you copy the url and paste it to your signature.


----------



## Seeker615

I didn't want to read all the pages so hopefully somebody can answer for me. 

How far is it to walk to the parks and City Walk from Cabana Bay? If you do walk where does it lead out to as far as getting to the parks?


----------



## macraven

If you are a slow walker could be 20 minutes

Most peeps can do it 14 minutes

It is about a 7 minute walk from rpr to city walk/ioa

Maybe 5 minutes from Cbay to rpr??


I walked to SF from rpr Saturday and it took under 4 minutes


----------



## wookiebeck

The walk from CBBR takes you on a path past the SR and RPR resorts.  It drops you out at Jimmy Buffet's which is the one far side of City Walk.  From there, you are closest to IOA, another 3 minutes over the bridge.  To walk to US, another 8 or so.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'm arriving January 9th and I am worried about the a oun of building g work goi g on ATM. Does it look like a complete building site? Is there a type of room I should be requesting if I don't want to see any of it?


----------



## bchbetha

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm arriving January 9th and I am worried about the a oun of building g work goi g on ATM. Does it look like a complete building site? Is there a type of room I should be requesting if I don't want to see any of it?



Get a pool view room (costs more), ask for closer to the lobby.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Thats what i was thinking. Is there a way to email the resort direct to make requests ect. or pay more for the poolside view?


----------



## TommyJK

Lee Matthews said:


> Thats what i was thinking. Is there a way to email the resort direct to make requests ect. or pay more for the poolside view?



I don't know of a direct address,  but if you go to the hotel's page on the Loews site,  there's a contact the hotel directly form that I've used where they have replied to me.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sent. Many thanks


----------



## bchbetha

You have to book the pool side/ view room.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Cool. Thanks.

They've replied already saying they have put a request on my room to not be facing any construction work as we will be celebrating during our stay. I think that if we arrive and it's not ideal, I'll just pay for an upgrade


----------



## twocat

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm arriving January 9th and I am worried about the a oun of building g work goi g on ATM. Does it look like a complete building site? Is there a type of room I should be requesting if I don't want to see any of it?



The Courtyard rooms are furthest from construction.  Poolside or regular view doesn't matter as far as noise goes in these rooms.  The Courtyards only have Family suites.  These Family suites are well worth the extra money.

The Tower rooms are a mix of Family suites and standard rooms.  These 2 buildings are closest to the construction and those furthest from the lobby would be the noisiest although all these Tower rooms have indoor corridors.

I loved my Courtyard poolside family suite close to the Lobby.  Room 3314.


----------

